# looking for clomid cycle buddies :)



## mejulie40

Hello..

I am currently on cd7 & looking for buddies to share this crazy journey..
took my last clomid pill last night  
my 2nd try as got bfp on clomid over a year ago but mc at 9wks  
pray this time we get it right.

luv & babydust 
Xx


----------



## funkeehugh

Hi ya I miscarried on cycle one about a month ago;waiting on AF and going to start again. Anxious again but sure what do you do?


----------



## mejulie40

Funkeehugh - sorry to hear about your mc hun sending you a huge hug   but good clomid works and i   it does 2nd time for you.. now you need to wait for af which can be frustrating xx xxx

Afm - feeling tired today & keep getting hot flushes.. not been too bad on the meds as took them just before bed & drank loads of water which def helps.. weird thing this time is i feel randy all the time lol dont remember feeling like that last time


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi girls,

I want to be cycle buddies too 

I am on my first clomid cycle, today is day 16, the ovulation home test was marginally positive yesterday, so maybe I am ovulating today? Do you know if those things are prone to false positives?

Lizzy.


----------



## Darcie06

Can I join you lovely ladies please?

I'm sorry to hear of your loss mejulie40 & funkeehugh, really hope this next cycle brings good news for you both!

Lizzy Fox; I am currently on 1st round of clomid (day 15) and I took them days 3-7. Did you take them any differently? I'm just wondering why some Drs prescribe them for different days! I haven't done the ovulation tests so I'm unsure about the false positive question, sorry. 

I have been really bloated these past 2 days and had ovulation twinges, have any of you had any side effects? 

Darcie xx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi Darcie,

I've also been told to take clomid on cd3-7! And I am cd17 today 

I'm not sure why they prescribe them on different days, but I heard that if it doesnt work with cd3-7, they sometimes prescribe the same dosage for cd5-10 and aparently it works better for some women. Maybe it has something to do with the cycle length? I've read that we are supposed to ovulate 5-10 days after the last clomid pill, so for us that makes it cd13-17, so that should be good for cycles of length 27-32. So maybe cd50-10 is for cycles longer than that?

Someone on the internet also says that cd3-7 increases the number of folicles and increases the chances of getting pregnant, and cd5-10 makes less better quality folicles and makes a miscariage less likely. I'm not sure I'm convinced, I dont see why that would be the case...

I havent had any of the really bad side effects, although the first few days I was pretty moody, things that usually mildly anoy me were driving me crazy. And my eyesight has dropped a little, but that is quite normal for me - it fluctuates week to week.

What are ovulation twinges? I've never felt them (possibly because I dont tend to ovulate?). I feel a bit fat too, but that is normal for me, I like to think that I am pleasantly plump, but some days I feel like an elephant 

To answer my own question, someone from a different thread told me that clomid raises LH and FSH, so the first few days after you stop taking them you get a false positive, but once it drops and rises again - that should be a true positive.

How are thy monitoring you, Darcie, urine samples or blood test? Do you get an ultrasound?

Lizzy.


----------



## Darcie06

Hi Lizzy, 

That makes sense about the cycle length, mine is about 26 days so days 3-7 sound right! What is your cycle length?

I was so moody and anxious when I was taking the pills and the day after, I knew I was being completely unreasonable but couldn't help it!   Poor DH! 

I have been getting twinges in both sides of my tummy low down, I've read up on it and I think they are ovulation pains but I ovulate infrequently too so I can't be sure. 

Have you been using anything else to help? I read that cough syrup and pre seed are supposed to be good?!

With regards to monitoring, I have a blood test next week, how about you?

Darcie xx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi Darcie,

My cycle is very variable, the shortest I had was 15 days (with only a week of no bleeding!) And the longest just under 5 months, which is really bad  the doctor said that it was because I wasn't ovulating, there was no progesterone rise and therefore no progesterone drop, which triggers the bleeding. So I only got periods when the endometrium  couldn't sustain itself any longer 

I was exactly the same! I was fully aware that I am being unreasonably annoyed, but I just couldn't help it. DH had to suffer a bit, but I think my chatty colleague got the most of it...

I got a strange period like pain around the time of the supposed ovulation, but that was right in the middle and didn't make any sense, so I just assumed that I've imagined it 

Oh yeah, Ive read about the cough syrup 2 days ago! No I haven't tried it  I've tried other crazy stuff though like bee pollen smoothies and Chinese medicine herbs, I don't think they made any difference whatsoever  how about you? Have you tried anything? 

I'm not getting a blood test, or an ultrasound, they asked me to collect weekly first morning urine samples that I am supposed to bring in at the end of the cycle to find out if the estrogen increased and dropped around ovulation and progesterone kicked in. I wonder which one is worse and why they do it differently?

Lizzy.


----------



## Darcie06

Hi Lizzy,

Oh hopefully the clomid has got you ovulating then this month 😊 have you had any other symptoms of ovulation after your positive ppl or been charting? I haven't started with the opk's because I thought I'd get obsessed with it but it turns out I've been just as obsessed and convinced I could be ovulating everyday! I've also been thinking that 'actively trying' instead of just letting nature take its course (as we have been doing since the ectopic in 2013) is putting a new kind of pressure on us. Is that just me? I think I'll get the opk's next month  

I have a colleague like that too, had to bite my tongue a few times whilst on the pils!

I got some of the cough syrup and just had it once a day the day after the last pill and we have been using pre-seed. I really don't know if they have made any difference but I just thought I'd give anything a go to try and improve our chances. I was thinking about Chinese medicine, would you recommend it?

I don't know why everyone on clomid seems to have different protocols to follow. I've been reading that some people have ultrasounds and trigger shots so they have a better indication of when they are ovulating and others just find out whether it's works after the event with blood or urine tests. I'm definitely going to ask at our next appointment. 

How long have you been trying for? I have a DS who is 9 (conceived by IVF) but I've recently remarried and DH doesn't have any other children. I only have 1 tube as I had an ectopic in 2013 but I've had tests and everything looks clear on the other tube. However, I wasn't ovulating every month so been prescribed clomid.

Darcie xx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi Darcie,

I hope so  I'm not sure what the false positive rate is for opk, I think for women with pcos it is quite common, but then shouldn't it be positive all the time rather than only once a month? I want to believe that it was a true positive, so I'm just going to go ahead and assume that 

I had a pretty gross symptom, sorry to bring it up, but you asked (so I'm not the only one to blame), I had the text book ovulation discharge (egg whity) the day after the opk was positive. The reason I notices is because I've never seen that before and always wondered why people wrote about it so much, when it is actually really difficult to notice. Apart from that - no other symptoms!

I know how you feel  I got really upset that the opk were all negative, so I stopped testing in summer, and instead I was convinced that I was about to ovulate any day, be it straight after the period or when it is almost due lol 

And no, its not just you! I do the same unfortunately, although I am really trying not to be obsessed and pretend that every time is spontaneous  but yes, as soon as my period finishes I am convinced that I might ovulate any day, so we probably start to wear ourselves out about a week in advance. I think the pretence of spontaneity is pretty obvious now 

I might actually try cough syrup next month. Can you remind me how we are supposed to take it? Is it only before the ovulation? Pre-seed is actually a brilliant idea, I can't believe I hadn't thought about it! Clomid is supposed to make the environment more acidic and hostile, so pre-seed is probably a must! Well done!

As to Chinese medicine, I don't know. I had two people prescribing it to me, one was altering the prescription every month and saying that I have a very complicated case. I think there was some massive miscommunication, because he offered me hypnotherapy because he thought I was deeply traumatised 0_o I swear to god, I am very normal, stable and happy, I have no idea what gave him that impression! So his herbs didn't help much, I don't think, although they helped with acne a bit. Or maybe it was the acupuncture that I was getting from a different practitioner at the same time? He prescribed me some herbs as well, which I took in the month before clomid - he said it was unlikely that I would get pregnant while taking them, but would increase the chances in clomid.

I wouldn't take Chinese herbs with clomid though, some of those things have pretty strong active ingredients, I checked some scientific papers for the herbs that i was prescribed and it seems like they actually do affect your hormones!

I would recommend acupuncture though  I am still sceptical, even after spending my money on it for 7 months. I can't put a finger on any particular improvement since I started it, but I guess my periods became more regular, less disgusting clotting in period blood, and definetly less acne. But anything could cause that, like diet, or less stress because I felt like I was doing something, or just the therapeutic effect if getting to talk about it with a "medical professional"...

Have you tried anything herbal before clomid?

Really sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancy  that must have been really stressful   We've been trying for a year and a half, which I suppose isn't so long compared to some women here, but it feels like ages  it is the first one that we are trying for, none if us have any children yet.

We've been very good, we stopped drinking (which is pretty stressful socially, everyone asks inappropriate questions now!), gave up caffeine (which was physically tough, turns out I was really addicted!), trying to eat healthier, but none of that seems to help 

Lizzy.


----------



## Darcie06

Hi Lizzy,

I don't know much about opk but I should imagine that yours was a true positive, especially as they say you ovulate 5-10 days after your last pill and that seems to fit in with the day yours occurred doesn't it? Also I've been reading about the ewcm and that's a great sign of ovulation! Apparently it's a really fertile environment for the swimmers after BD so that's great news. I didn't notice any but I don't know if that's because I've been using pre-seed every 2 mins  

I'm going to try and not focus on the 'trying' (although it's so hard not to isn't it! I think about it all the time, thank god for work to take my mind off it for a bit!) 

Yes, apparently you take the cough syrup (you need to ensure that the only active ingredient is Guaifenesin) up to 3 times a day before ovulation. I only took it once a day because I found it made my cm a bit too watery (so sorry, tmi!) 

I think I'll look into the Chinese medicine idea if the clomid doesn't work; how many months of clomid do you have? 

I have had acupuncture in the past so that's a great idea, even if it is just the relaxation and the feeling of actually 'doing something' that helps.

I think any time spent trying to conceive seems really long when you want it so much. Me and my ex-husband tried for 5 years before resorting to IVF (although I wish we had been given the option of clomid to try first of all. I think because of my endometriosis they said IVF straight away and I didn't really know the options). However, 2 months after I met my DH, I got pregnant naturally and had the ectopic. It was a complete surprise and they found it on Christmas Day which was quite awful! 

That is great that you are being so healthy. I've cut down on caffeine (just 1 cuppa a day although I might stop this!) and no alcohol. We have been taking preconception tablets too but that's it really! We are both quite healthy and go to the gym and things so we are trying to stay on top of that   

It's so lovely to speak with someone who is going through the same experience at the same time! You are keeping me sane so thank you  

Darcie xx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi Darcie,

No, thank YOU! This is fantastic to talk about these things  I think we, women, can talk about it forever, whereas poor DH's just want to hear the punch line and not discuss it for hours  So yeah, this is great )

EWCM - what a lovely way of putting it, I really should google acronyms for things like that! Or urine tests for that matter... I was supposed to bring frozen urine samples that I was colleting for 2 months to the hospital, so that they could confirm that I am not ovulating on my own. So I came to the hospital, after bouncing off 3 reception desks (with a full bag of frozen urine!), I found the right one, and oh horror there was a young male nurse there, who insisted that I tell him exactly what kind of samples I had for him. I was red as a tomato and laughing histerically, a dry impersonal acronym would have been so handy!

Yeah, I'm going to try too  Even though I had a positive opk, I am still paranoyed that I might not hae ovulated yet this month! Yeah, it was semi-positive on cd14 and positive on cd15, so that sounds about right  What day do you think you ovulated?

Oh really? Did you use accupuncture last time you were ttc-ing? Do you think it helped you?

For now I have the supplies for 3 cycles, but they said that they are going to try 12 cycles increasing the amount every 3 months before they try aything else. But if the test results show that there is absolutely no change in my estrogen on clomid, then they will give me gonadotropins after the first 3 months of clomid. And then it is IVF waiting list :/ How about you?

It is quite unusual for them to offer IVF straight away, clomid is very cheap and (aparently! Fingers crossed!) very effective, you must have been unlucky with a doctor - it seems that they can be very variable. Which is really surprising, the rest of the NHS departments are remarkably uniform!

Oh Darcie, that sounds awful  On a Christmas day too! It must have felt like such a present, that was then just snatched away  That is so unfair! Stuff like that sinply shouldnt happen...    

Ah, 1 cup is nothing! I was giving up for ages, at first I would drink my usual amount (which is quite a lot, I make about a cut of tea per hour at work, and only half of them were herbal!) in the first part of the month and then go cold turkey in the second - that was terrible! So then I tried a more sensible approach of reducing it gradually, which was also really hard, but worked! Now I just have an occasional one, like when I was at a friends wedding and they only had coffee or black tea - but I think that is as good as excuses get  Was it hard for you to give up?

Are you both taking vitamins? I think I will try to persuade DH to take some as well. Myself, I took folic acid and vitamin D for ages, but then I couldnt help myself in Boots and got some fancy different ones, at the moment I am taking "Fertility and Reproducton", which has a bit of everything 

Thats really good, well done on the gym! That is actually something that I systematically fail to do, I hate excersise... But hey, I walk part of the way to work, which is 30 minutes per day! Doesnt this count as mild excersise? 

What sort of thing do you do in the gym? Are you taking extra care in the second part of the month? That has basically been my excuse not to exersise, that "I'm not allowed most things there!" 

Lizzy. xx


----------



## Darcie06

Hi Lizzy,

I am sorry about the lack of reply, we have been walking today (with no signal!) so I'm currently sat in a bubble bath in a b&b! DS is with his dad today so we have taken the opportunity to go away for the evening and spend some time together. I'm not sure how wise it was to be honest, we climbed Snowdon in a blizzard so I'm probably out for this month due to over exertion  

Oh my goodness! I bet you were mortified handing your wee over   the things we do ey?!

I think I ovulated on cycle day 15 as I had pains on day 14 and then they were a bit worse on day 15. I don't know if I simply have pains because of the endo though so it's causing pain when the egg comes out of my tube! I guess I'll know for sure after the blood test on Wednesday!

I have a 3 month supply too and then my consultant did mention giving me a higher dose if I wasn't ovulating, I think they offered me IVF straight away last time because of my endo, although I have had most of it cauterised so I'm hopeful for clomid! 

How are you feeling at the moment? When is your next appointment?

I started acupuncture before I had a 2nd laparoscopy in January but then I didn't continue with it but I may start again next month. 

I just love a cup of tea when I wake up but I might switch to decaf from next month, well done for giving it up! I think 30 mins exercise a day is really good Lizzy  

We are both on the preconception vitamins (the same ones that pregnacare do) I give it to DH before bed every night  

Thank you for saying those kind things and the   I am just trying to stay positive at the minute and think what will be will be! When do you get the results of ovulation?

I have my fingers crossed for you!

Darcie xx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi Darcie,

That sounds like an amazing weekend! I would love to go hiking as well, that is one of very few types of exercise that I actually enjoy  I've never been to Snowdonia, but DH promised to take me there one day, it looks so beautiful on pictures!

I think we are OK just now, its only after implantation that we shouldn't jump, strain and what not. You are now on day 19, right? I think we are fine until mid next week, so I don't think you've compromised anything. Also, cancelling nice things is never a good idea, just leads to higher expectations and regret - better to jinks the bad luck and go enjoy yourself 

Being caught in the blizzard must have been pretty exciting, I bet you are feeling really snug and cosy now  I've made the first baked Camembert and mulled pomegranate juice of the year today, feeling positively Christmasy!

I'm feeling a bit rough today, I think I managed to catch a cold (I really hope it is not that nasty virus that everyone in the office has!), so feeling a bit feverish and got a soar throat. I've read that infections lower the changes if implantation, great :/ let's hope it clears away by next week 

My next appointment is on 21st of January, but I'll have some communication with them in 2 weeks time as well. I am supposed to bring this month batch of frozen wee on Wednesday and they'll tell me the results a week after. Is it any quicker for the blood test? When is your next appointment?

Oh I know, me too  now I either have a cup of decaf to trick myself into believing that it wakes me up, or something with a very strong taste, like peppermint 

There is this new decaf coffee that I really like, it is called 'Swiss water'. Instead of grinding it and then decafinating it, they zap green beans with currents in water, then dry them and roast whole beans, I think it keeps more of the flavour in 

I think I will get DH to take the vitamins with me from next month (or whenever I manage to swing by the pharmacy), definitely won't hurt! 

Fingers crossed for you too  I'm sure the hike was exhausting, but I think you will be OK, since it isn't in the last week of cycle, so don't worry 

Lizzy.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi everyone,

Really hope you don't mind me butting in. I'm due to start my first round of clomid whenever aunt flow decides to show her ugly face. I was prescribed metformin in April and have had a regular 35day cycle since. Day 35 today, and bloody typical because Im finally due to start the clomid there's nothing!!!   . I'm quite worried that the days I've been give to take the clomid is days 2-6 :/ that doesn't seem as frequent as what others have been given.

I have one screwed tube, and one perfectly healthy (apparently!). PCOS, my AMH reading was "fine" and my FSH was 11.5 so not brilliant. I don't think the odds are on my side, but here's to hoping the witch comes so that I can start the pills and the business whilst I'm on holiday in Marrakech as I fly on Friday 

TC
x


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi MrsBarky15,

Its nice to hear from you! I say the more the merrier 

Did you get metformin in the UK? I thought it was a US thing, sort of an alternative to clomid, I remember reading about it on the internet - it seemed like an option I would like to try...

The day isnt over, hopefully AF will start this evening, or maybe when you least expect it - say, when you go to bed on nice clean sheets - happens to me all the time! My cycles are very irregular, so it is extra hard to prevent disaster 

Did they say what happened to your tube? Will both of your ovaries still contribute? Dont be upset, one tube is pleanty!

The doctor told me to take clomid on days 3-7, but when I was talking to the nurse later and I asked her what counts as day one: spotting or proper gory flow (Sorry!), she said that the gory flow is better but actually it doesnt matter - as long as I start some time at the beginning of the cycle the effect will be the same. So I think cd 2-6 doesnt make much difference, perhaps you will even ovulate a day earlier? 

What dosage did they prescribe you? I noticed that you are the same age as me, I was prescribed an outrageously small dose (25mg), I was just wondering if it is the same for you, then maybe it is something to do with being under 30?

Lizzy. xx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi girls,

Have you started obsessively testing yet? 

Lizzy.


----------



## Darcie06

Hi Lizzy, 

How are you getting on? I was getting a bit obsessed with checking all kinds of pregnancy related sites so decided to step away from them for the month!  

I have had so many side effects from clomid. I had my blood test at day 21 and my progesterone was 84   which meant I had definitely ovulated. I got pains where I think my ovaries are on the 18th so I think I ovulated then. From then I have felt nauseous and can smell EVERYTHING!! I got mild cramping on Friday and Saturday (only at night when I was in bed) which would have been 9/10 dpo (I think!) and then nothing since! 

I now think I'm 14dpo tomorrow but I'm so scared to test. Have you tested?

Lots of love and


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi Darcie,

It is so nice to hear from you!

I have felt weird cramping too! They are not like regular period pains, they last for only a few seconds and then they disappear leaving me wondering what that was and how I should interpret it... I had it at night too, I even woke up and then lay wondering whether it was real or maybe I've dreamt it?

I started testing on Friday with the cheap tests I buy in bulk (50p per dip stick), I thought I saw a faint line, but I wasn't sure if it was pink or just evaporation line, so the weekend was a torture - I couldn't help coming back and staring at it from different angles. So yesterday I went to boots and bought 3 other tests (DH and the cashier think I'm obsessed), I did them all (I know, crazy wasteful!) today and 2 out if 3 were positive ))

I feel a very strange mix of emotions, one minute I am so happy and thinking about what color eyes he or she will have, or how much fun we will have playing by the lake one day, and the next moment I get these bloody cramps and get so scored that it will be snatched away from me! I want to be happy, but I am so scared of disappointment that I constantly hold myself back and try to act normal, think about work, etc. But I'm really distracted today!

Are you feeling very nauseous? I think it is too late for clomid side effects, I think you are pregnant :0) I don't feel any nausea, I kind of wish I did just to make it feel real, I oddly think that all the nasty pregnancy symptoms will be very reassuring 

Do you have a test ready for tomorrow? I really hope it is positive for you ) I'll be keeping my fingers crossed! It would be amazing to be upgraded to pregnancy buddies, wouldn't it? 

Let me know what happens! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way! )

Lizzy. Xx


----------



## Darcie06

Oh Lizzy  

Congratulations, I am so happy for you   What wonderful news!!!

I know exactly what you mean but I know when I was pregnant with my DS I had lots of little cramps and it was just my uterus stretching, I'm sure that is the same with your little bean. Have you got a follow up appointment sorted or anything? 

I'm only slightly nauseous, it's more smells really that turn my stomach and they were worse last week really when the progesterone level was so high. My (.)(.) also feel more 'full', not really sore exactly but definitely bigger  

Yes, I have been and bought a pack of clear blue tests today so I'll test first thing in the morning. I'm just so scared after trying for so long and never getting a natural 'normal' bfp that it's not going to happen for us so I think that's why I haven't tested. I thought it was over for me on Friday and Saturday and that I was going to get my period but I am praying they were implantation pains as I've had none since. 

I'll let you know either way!! Thank you so much for your positive thoughts  

Lots of love,

Darcie xx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi Darcie,

Thank you )) please please please let it stick... It would be the best Christmas and new year present ever!

Looks like clomid does work, both of us ovulating on our first month! That's fantastic!

Oh, thank you for telling me! That is so reassuring! I was afraid that it was the period coming! Did you get them for long? I started noticing them on Friday night, do you think I shouldn't worry?

Well, I called the clinic this morning and was very surprised to find out that they now consider their job done and want to cancel my follow up appointment in January! They told me to contact my GP and basically said that I am his responsibility now that the pregnancy was achieved! I thought because clomid causes more ectopic and twin pregnancies, they would give me a 6 week scan to check that everything is OK, but apparently not in my case, they only do it for women who have problems with their falopian tubes or have had an ectopic pregnancy before.

So I am a bit disappointed... But then I called my GP and got an appointment with a midwife in a month and a scan at the end of January, so I am now looking forward to that. They also promised to send me some brochures. I know it is a bit silly, but I am looking forward to it  I'm sure I won't learn anything new after so many hours on the internet, but still. I really wanted that 6 week scan... I want to see that there is actually a baby in there and its OK! 

Oh really? (.)(.) Are supposed to be one of the first pregnancy symptoms! 

I know exactly what you mean, I just want to be normal and healthy and have the most ordinary experience one could have, it is verry tough when it doesn't work out that way for a long time   don't ever think that, it will happen! If not this month, then the next, but it will!

I have a good feeling about this, I think you will get a positive tomorrow 

Sending you lots of love and baby dust,

Lizzy.


----------



## Darcie06

Hi Lizzy,

How are you doing? Have your pains settled down? 

Well it's not great news for me this morning I'm afraid; I haven't tested as I started spotting and having AF pains last night so I'm expecting it in full force today  

However, I am going to stay completely positive, clomid is doing something! I ovulated and my cycle has been 28 days which is much better as it was getting progressively shorter.

So on to cycle 2 for me, I'm going to hit the gym and stock up on my vitamins, cough mixture and get the preseed out  

Hopefully I will be joining you in the pregnancy section in the not too distant future  

Lots of love and sticky baby dust,

Darcie xxx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi Darcie,

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! You'll get pregnant next month! They say that "healthy" couples need 3-4 months to get pregnant, so since we are ovulating now, we classify as "healthy", so I think it is perfectly natural that we would need a few trials too. It is fantastic news that you ovulated this month!

The pains haven't stopped, they were quite frequent last night, between dinner and bed time I probably felt them about 6-8 times. It is quite scary... But on the bright side I didn't wake up because of them this night and I haven't felt them yet this morning. I think they are worse in the evenings, maybe I need to rest more? But I think I'm quite lazy as I am already  or maybe it is that I eat fruit and yoghurt in the morning and salty salad and meat in the evening, maybe I have high blood pressure again and should eliminate salt? I don't know... I hope the pains go away!

I am supposed to see my GP just to let him know i'm pregnant on Monday, maybe I can ask him about this and get some extra reassurance. Did you get these pains for long when you were pregnant with your son?

You are so good! I can't even remember when was the last time I've been to the gym,  must have been years ago. I should do something about that, maybe this will be my new year resolution!

Stay positive, it will happen next month 

Hugs      ,

Lizzy.


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi Darcie,

How are you doing? Did your AF start in the end?

Lizzy. xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hey sorry it's taken me a while to reply!

The witch came whilst I was on holiday. So day 2 I took the pill as prescribed. Kept waking up with hot sweats, anyone else have the same? It's day 14 for me tomorrow, so I am going to test. Can I ask what day does everyone else do the OPK? I was told not to do them with having the PCOS, so I am not sure, but would like to see if the tablets have worked! Before the clomid my cycle days were 35 days induced by the metformin.

Yes I was prescribed metformin here, they have regulated my periods, but I think they're also good to help women to lose weight. I am on 2x500mg of metformin and 50mg clomid at the minute. The thing my tube is blocked from an old infection. I hope my one tube is good enough, apparently it is but I'm a very "glass is half empty" kinda girl. 

How's everyone getting on??
xx


----------



## stelmat

Hi ladies can I join you please?

I'm on my first clomid cycle (100, days 2-6).  I had my first tracking scan earlier in the week and saw nothing, next scan on Monday, hoping to see some bigger follicles then.  I have asked previously about Metformin for my pcos and erratic cycles but was told in no uncertain terms that I couldn't try it and it was pointless!  I may push this further in the New Year as I have heard lots of ladies find the combination of met and clomid to be the one that does it for them.  I'll see what this clomid cycle brings first.  I am taking inositol though, and that is supposed to do the same.

I'm also on the TABLET trial for recurrent mc/infertility, hoping I got the trial drug and not the placebo and that clomid will get us the positive and this will make it stick...  I have a feeling I'm going to be horribly disappointed.  It can be so hard to stay positive.


----------



## Crescent

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind if I join you here too, it sounds like we have some things in common. I have done clomid 50 mg in the past about 8 times altogether and one clinic I went to said you can only have 6 rounds so they suggested menopur injections instead. I tried this but did not have a good result, progesterone was only 11. I'm now thinking of going back onto clomid as a different clinic said you can have up to 12 times. I have pco and am on 1000 mg of metformin. I am also taking inositol which I saw you were taking stelmat, was this from zita west as I haven't heard of it from anywhere else? I didn't take anything this month but just had the progesterone which was 16, it could still be messed up from the menopur. Not sure whether to try clomid again next cycle, so many decisions... How are you all getting on with the clomid and how long were you told you could take it for? X


----------



## Sbarky15

Hello,

I am currently on CD21 on unmonitored 50mg clomid and 2x500mg metformin. I only have one functioning fallopian tube, so luck isn't really on my side. Are you a private patient? I am still NHS for now, but I am interested in the menopur injections you have mentioned? Not sure whether they're available on the NHS??

Stelmat - I'm not sure what your cycles are like, but mine were everywhere until I had metformin. They helped to regulate me to an average 35 day cycle length which makes it easier to monitor. I would definitely push for metformin. 

xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi ladies how are you all getting on?? Hope you all had a lovely Christmas. 
I think it's game over for me this month  I'm on CD26 and have strongish AF pains  gutted in one way, but trying to be positive as it must have made me ovulate if AF dOES come early. Xx


----------



## funkeehugh

Hi girls Clomid round 4 finished on sunday-took day 2 after spotting on the sun mon night before hand-periods was long had been spotting four 4 days before so not sure whether I took it too early. Really wish clomid would work. I have been ovulating on it but no sign of a baby yet 
I have a review at hospital 11th Jan-dont know if they would increase dose- or do I just need ivf?


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi funkeehugh, how are come you're only having four rounds?? I've just finished my 1st, will be starting round 2 tomorrow. My consultant told me that if there's no joy after the third month then ill be put upto 100mg. I'm not being monitored on the 50mgs but ovulation is assumed because my cycle length was 31 days. X


----------



## funkeehugh

Sorry I finished four rounds and guess Im still going to have two more rounds but Im only on 50 mg so maybe they will increase the dose


----------



## Sbarky15

Ah fingers crossed for you then  x


----------



## forget-me-not

Hi, 

Can I join you ladies in this thread? 

After almost 2 years of TTC with my husband, I am on my first cycle of clomid. I'm CD 3 and took my 2nd tablet this morning, I have a scan booked for CD 13 to confirm OV. I was just wondering if any of you have been advised not to have unprotected sex before the scan? I think its in case I release too many eggs...but how likely is that?! Even if there is more than one egg they might not both be fertilised. After this long of trying (and because you can only have a limited number of clomid cycles), I don't want to miss the opportunity, however small, of conceiving. 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi,

I think it depends on your dose, if it is higher than 150 then it is quite likely that you might have multiple folicles! Were you advised to obstain until the scan?

Lizzy.


----------



## forget-me-not

Hi Lizzy,

I'm only on 50mg which I think is the normal starting dose. 

The consultant didn't say to abstain when he was telling us the procedure (he said they would advise me at the scan if I needed to abstain that month) but the information leaflet they gave us says to use protection until the scan!

I'd rather not wait, but I don't want to take daft risks (I'm prepared to take small risks!!!)

xxx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

I'm.not a doctor or an expert, but that sounds like a reasonably small dose, I don't think its too much if a risk 

Although age seems to matter on the efficiency of the dose, I got pregnant on the first month of dose 25, and I was 25 at the time, so maybe I would have gotten twins if I took 50? I wasn't monitored though, they only checked the urine afterwards to see if I ovulated that month or not.


----------



## Sbarky15

forget-me-not - I personally wouldn't worry too much about that at all, else what's the point in you being on clomid if you have to abstain? lol. I'm on my second cycle of 50mg's now, unmonitored. Last tablet tonight, hoping for a bit more luck this month x

Lizzy -  So glad you had your reassurance scan and everything is ok!! How exciting for you and your partner, not long before you can let the cat out the bag now  xxxx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hey,

Yes, I guess I will be able to tell people in about a month  I am still terrified though, but the scan made it a bit more real! I even had paranoia that the test could have been false positive because of some cyst or something delightful like that. I'm a worrier 

Hope you girls get lucky this month and will join me in the early pregnancy thread 

Lizzy.


----------



## forget-me-not

Hi - thank you both for replying...I've only just joined FF and this is my first time posting. Its really great to talk to people who understand what I'm going through (I guess that's the whole point of FF!!)

I think age is quite important, especially after 30 (I'm 33), but it's really exciting to hear that it worked so well for you Lizzy  Congratulations! It gives me hope! My hubby and I had a chat last night and we are going to carry on as normal unless the scan tells us to abstain.

Wishing you all the best MrsBarky...I'll keep everything crossed for both of us this month xxx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Oh I know what else it could be! Did they monitor you before clomid? Maybe you ovulated on some months by yourself? Then you will only need a small kick


----------



## forget-me-not

I had blood tests on CD 21 for two cycles and both times my progesterone level was low and indicated that I hadn't ovulated. But both those months my period was late (as in about 3 weeks late) and it has always been a regular 27-28 day cycle since my mid teens. (It was a horrendous 3 weeks the first time...after TTC for so long then missing a period for the first time ever - I took SO many pregnancy tests!)
I don't know if you can have regular periods but not be ovulating, or whether I ovulated regularly until the two months they decided to test me?! But maybe that is why they want to check.

The scan I had before showed endometriosis on one ovary.


----------



## funkeehugh

Hi ladies
had review with my consultant (nhs)>Lovely Dr and said the fact that the fact I concieved the first cycle suggests everything is working. He has advised I take it for another 5 months so that would be 9 months worth intotal and referred me to the royal in belfast for more tests were they can determine if IVF is approp or something else. He said that he would rather refer me on now so that I am not left in limbo on nhs after the clomid finishes.Ovulated last week cycle 4 so hopefully..............


----------



## Sbarky15

fingers crossed for you funkeehugh, you've been successful on clomid then?

I'm on my second round, CD15 no positive OPT yet, so not sure the 50mg is working for me x


----------



## funkeehugh

Crossing fingers for you too Mrs Barky15. Yep concieved and miscarried first month. They just said it was one of those things. I'm also on 50mg Clomid. have ovulated day 14 (if im going by the clear blue) so.................


----------



## Sbarky15

I'm so sorry that happened to you  can't imagine how awful it was. 

I'm glad it's working for you, that must be reassuring. I have been doing opt since about cd9... now on cd18 and no positive test  no symptoms of ovulation either, no cm. Boobs are slightly tender today and I'm sure I had "ovulation" pains last night, but negative test again this morning (very faint line, which I assume is negative). Not had a good month, first anti biotics, then thrush, so not much BD. Chances are low this month


----------



## forget-me-not

Sorry you're having a rough time at the mo Mrs Barky...it feels so unfair when things like antibiotics and thrush get dumped on us as well as having to cope with everything else that goes along with the clomid. I hope you feel better soon xxx

I'm now on CD16 and I'm still getting neg OPT. I had a scan last fri (because this is my first clomid cycle) and that showed a 14mm follicle (I don't know if that's good or not for CD13 which I was then). 

If this cycle of clomid doesn't work I've got to stop taking it next month to have a HyCoSy (?) test and then I can retry the clomid the month after. I'm hoping SO much that this cycle works, but at the same time trying not to let myself get my hopes up too much :-( I feel so mixed up xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

It's horrendous isn't it. 
So many emotions are put into it... It's good how you're being monitored so at least u have a clue, I'm not being monitored at all whilst on 50mg. Apparently I'll be put up to 100mg next and be monitored on that dose. Xx


----------



## Agnes1982

Hi 
I am looking for clomid buddies
My husband doesn't understand sometimes how I feel.
I have got son who is 6 now, the same partner. Trying for second one more than 2 years. With first one no problem to get pregnant.
I am on 3 clomid cycle and nothing has happened yet. I am on half dosage 0.25mg. 50mg was a bit too much, produced too much follicles. Last two cycles I had good looking single egg but nothing happened. Currently awaiting for AF and not feeling pregnant at all. After 3rd clomid session need to have a break and do HSG test and start again with clomid.
Has any of you girls have done HSG test. Is it helpful, painful
Any thought will be helpful
thanks

Agnes


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi Agnes,

I've had hsg, its not painful - feels EXACTLY like a period, which is really weird. It is supposed to have a therapeutic effect for the first 6 months as it cleans and unblocks all small imperfections in falopian tubes 

Lizzy.


----------



## Sbarky15

I've had 2 HSG's and was diagnosed with hydra on one tube. They say it's worse if there any any blockages, well I had a blockage and have had 2 so they cant be that bad lol!

Take some painkillers an hour beforehand, it just feels like a strong period pain. Don't read any horror stories like I did and frightened myself to death!

Im on 2nd round, currently in 2ww. Not holding out much hope, hardly any baby dancing due to me having thursh after anti-biotics  xx


----------



## funkeehugh

Hi ladies my fourth round of Clomid and no baba. Have ovulated so far on all of them . The consultant last week said he wants be to complete 9 months in total of the Clomid because I conceived on the first round   . He also refered me to Belfast for further tests . Think s I've good chance conceiving either on Clomid or on I've {I don't  ) feel really down at the mo . I'm only 28 but feel obsessed with gettin pregnant at mo and the evoke down when af comes is hard .hubby is 33 and his sperms normal. I've pcos irregular periods is main symptom


----------



## Agnes1982

thanks for support ladies.
Just book HSG for 17feb and my blood results are back. Progesteron 66 which mean I am ovulating. Still don't know what is wrong
Would HSG show it straightaway that is some blockage or something else in there or do you have to wait for results?
thanks

Agnes


----------



## Lizzy Fox

They tell you the results even before they finish the procedure!

Lizzy.


----------



## forget-me-not

It's reassuring to hear that the HSG wasn't too painful for you guys. Have any of you had a HyCoSy instead? I think its very similar but they use ultrasound instead of x-ray. I've got a HyCoSy booked for next month and I'm a bit nervous about it.

I'm on my first cycle of clomid (CD 26 today) and  I just got my progesterone blood results back...it was 25   which is great news for me! The doc says 25 or more indicates ovulation, so it's borderline, but I've never had more than 7 so I'm taking this as hopeful news that the clomid is doing something.

Unfortunately I feel like AF is on her way   but I keep reminding myself that a BFP on the first cycle is daftly optimistic. At least I might be ovulating for a change! I've been getting weird period type pain (quite strong but only lasting 10-20 seconds and then nothing - bizzare!) and I've got very tender breasts, but I normally get slight breast pain each month. It's bl**dy cruel of clomid to give you early pregnancy symptoms as side effects!

Hope you're all okay xxx


----------



## stelmat

Hello ladies,
I'm now on clomid cycle 2, 100.  First cycle I ovd on CD17 and blood tests confirmed ov but I was pretty disappointed in my progesterone level, only 35.  I know it needs to be over 30 but ladies I've heard have successful pregnancies have all had much higher readings.  Clinic seemed happy for me to continue on this dose though.  This time I'm not entirely sure I've ovd, if I did it was on CD18, now 6dpo.  No symptoms of anything so far, pg or af.

Not been online for ages, I see someone asked me where I got my inositol, I'm taking the d-chiro type and getting it from chiral balance.  You can get the myo inositol from lots of places though if you look around.

Forgetmenot I see your clinic say 25 is ok and indicating ov, that is interesting.  My best ever result (before clomid) was 29, and they said I may have ovd but the quality would have been borderline to support a pregnancy.

I had a hsg a couple of years ago, it was ok, not too painful (I had no blockages).  I went back to work in the afternoon and felt fine, felt rough in the evening though so I recommend taking the day off.  I didn't get my results for 18 months though!  They said they wouldn't give them in the room and that we had to have them from the consultant.  Wasn't allowed to ask questions either.


----------



## forget-me-not

Hey Stelmat,

I'm so confused about progesterone results. It was actually my GP who said over 25 meant ovulation... My fertility clinic said over 16 meant I'd ovulated!! How can different clinics be telling us such different levels? 

I got AF yesterday so this cycle failed... Maybe not such a surprise if my progesterone levels were not as good as I thought they were. I've got to give clomid a miss next month (which I really don't want to do) so that I can have the Hycosy test.

Good luck this month Stelmat xxx


----------



## stelmat

I found this old thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262320.0 that makes for interesting reading re progesterone levels. If I ever get another bfp I will be straight down to my gp and asking her if she can prescribe progesterone for me. I am pretty sure that this is the reason for my two mcs. I may even mention it to her after I've done 3 clomid cycles to see if it makes any difference for my final three cycles.


----------



## Sbarky15

I'm waiting for AF to arrive. Currently on CD31, no AF yet but negative pt. Got the usual AF signs and symptoms 

Oh well, hopefully one last bash at 50mg x


----------



## forget-me-not

Stelmat - thanks for the link. You're right it is interesting reading but I don't feel any the wiser! It seems like contradicting information all over the place. I phoned my clinic and they say they will try to get a doctor to speak to me if I call back later in the week. I think I'll ask about progesterone suppositories too. 

MrsBarky - am I right in thinking you're not getting monitoring? That must be so tough. Are you doing 3 cycles on 50mg then automatically increasing to 100mg if you don't get a BFP?

xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Forget-me-not, 

Yes you're right I am being unmonitored on the current dose. As far as I am aware, when I go back they start to monitor me when they put me up to 100mg.

AF showed up today. Second round deffo a BFN 

xxx


----------



## forget-me-not

Sorry to hear that MrsBarky   I guess we're both back to keeping everything crossed for next month. 

Btw...have you found your periods after clomid are more painful? I normally get quite bad period pain but normally just for days 1 and 2. This month I've had bad pain from Sat (D1) until yesterday and its still aching today though much less than before. I also had that strange pain that came and went for several days before my period started. I am seriously not impressed!!!

xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

I knew this month would be a BFN, there's been hardly any baby dancing because I had thrush from anti biotics at the start of the month   but it still hits hard... 

I am on CD34, so my period has only come 1 day earlier than normal. Not sure this dose is doing anything for me at all. Funny you should say that, I have just taken 2 paracetamol because the pain feels strong! Did you ovulate on this cycle? 

xx


----------



## forget-me-not

I'm not sure if I ovulated or not!    All my OPT were neg, I only had one 14mm follicle on day 13 (which could potentially release an egg but not definitely as its on the small side) and my day 23 progesterone was only 25 (which I initially was pleased with, but after doing some reading on here and some research, I think it's quite low) All-in-all I'm pretty confused! 

I've got so many questions and the clinic said I could call today and speak to a doc so I'm about to give them a ring...I'll let you know how I get on xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Yes make sure you do let me know!   

I don't think I am ovulating. Same as you, not 1 positive OPK from CD9-21 (I then gave up). But I do have PCOS and apparently they're not a good combo.  No slippery CM... I do get a twinge sometimes mid cycle, but it usually alternates between my left and right side, not sure whether u can ovulate from both? Hopefully it will be my right side, that's my good side lol xxx


----------



## forget-me-not

I'm waiting for a doc to call me back!

Its SO frustrating...I swear I'm probably reading far too much into every little twinge or 'sign' of ovulation. The one thing I do get clearly is EWCM really obviously for a couple of days every month, yet I know it doesn't coincide with ovulation because last month I got it the day before, and the day of, my USS and my follicle was nowhere near being big enough to be released! 

My sis is expecting her 3rd baby and she said to me "you can get signs of ovulation?!" I'm so jealous of women who don't even need to think about it and just keep popping babies out!


----------



## Sbarky15

I know.... makes you feel sick doesn't it. Especially the one who choose having children as their main source of income    . I just want one baby lol.

No I don't get it. And I am forever checking lol, so I bought some conceive plus just incase. 

Going give it a right good bashing this time round!! Hope hubby is prepared   .  Going scrap the ovulation tests because they just play with my head, have bought a basal thermometer, so going to give that a bash instead!!

Hope they don't keep u waiting for long!! xx


----------



## forget-me-not

You've inspired me! I've just bought a basal thermometer too  

I will try charting and see if that is any clearer than OPKs have been. It might not show anything this month though as I am having to have a month off clomid for the HyCoSy test. I've got that on CD12 so I'm going to be cheeky and see if they can have a look at my ovaries while they're down there!!! You never know, there could be a little natural follicle!    

From now until I've had the HyCoSy hubby and I are banned from unprotected sex   so he had to go out and buy condoms!! It feels very odd after TTC for so long! I'm hoping that the HyCoSy will clear my tubes then, by some miracle, I'll ovulate naturally this month just in time for us to BD away to our hearts content protection free!!!


----------



## Sbarky15

What actually is a hycosy? Is it similar to a hsg?

Glad I have inspired someone     xx


----------



## forget-me-not

I think it's just like the HSG test but uses ultrasound instead of x-ray. xxx


----------



## stelmat

Sorry to hear round 2 was a BFN Mrs Barky.

I tried temping but my pcos messes with my temps so it didn't work at all for me.  Opks work fine for me though, isn't it weird how pco has so many different ways of showing itself.

I'm 10dpo (maybe as I'm not convinced I did ov) on round 2 at 100.  I'm not sure the clomid is working how it should for me as I don't seem to be oving as soon as most ladies on it, CD17 last cycle and this one maybe CD18, certainly no sooner.  I'm a bit disheartened really.  I do get a bit of EWCM but it doesn't tally with ov, I get it several days before hand then by ov it has gone.  Interestingly I was told clomid may dry cm up, so I bought some of the cough syrup recommended to increase it but I've not had to use it as I've had more watery cm than normal since being on clomid.


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks stelmat. 

I get very watery cm but I can never stretch it between my fingers as they say. 

Are you being monitored? X


----------



## stelmat

I was last round and they said I responded fine, if a bit slow.  So going it alone now.  I assume if af doesn't show and I'm not pg then I call them and tell them this round didn't work and they put my dose up and monitor again.  Af due Sunday so not long to wait and see.  I have no symptoms.


----------



## stelmat

I'm 14dpo today.  BFN.  No af yet but can't see this being a positive outcome.  I almost want af to hurry up and get here so we can start round 3.

How is everyone else?


----------



## forget-me-not

Oh I'm sorry to hear that Stelmat. I was thinking of you today   Is your AF normally on time? Could it be it's just too early for a BFP?

I know exactly what you mean about just wanting AF to get on and arrive when you feel sure it's going to anyway. Don't give up hope though even if this month isn't your lucky month next month could be. 

I've been feeling a bit more positive over the last couple of days. No real reason to, but I had such a traumatic weekend last week that I feel I'm only just getting over it. As well as my sis going public with her pregnancy (I did know about that already) my BF and my sil told me they were also pregnant. All at the same time I as found out cycle 1 was unsuccessful and then had an incredibly painful period. Life felt pretty sh*t. But like I said, I'm feeling a bit better now. xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Sorry to hear its not good news  

Forget me not - think there must be something in the air. Whilst there was no pregnancy's announced (thank god!), I had a crappy week too. AF showed, my friend made some really insensitive comments (which probably wouldn't have bothered me if I wasn't hormonal!), then me and hubby spent days arguing, which resulted in him walking off and having an accident resulting in a broken hand! (AND BREATH!)

I was told to take my clomid on days 2-6. I think this is too early for my cycles, so I am going to give an alternative days a bash. Hey, 2-6 isn't working, so why not try something else! I've done some research and spoke to a few health professionals who said it won't do no harm so I am going to see if days 5-9 brings me any more luck. Just have a feeling that this month will be from my bad side  just my luck.

Thinking of u all xx


----------



## laura2015

Hello!

I thought I could maybe join you guys?

I'm on cycle 6 (sadly!!!) of clomid, which I take days 2-6. Just taken my first today.

I have a long story, but hopefully you'll stick with me.

5 months of being with my partner we were trying NOT to get pregnant, (YES, I'M SORRY I WAS ON OF THEM!!!) and found out we were pregnant! Biggest shock ever! Had a normal, healthy pregnancy and a DS arrived 21/09/2013 

We (partner now husband) wanted a big family, 5 kids. So we decided to try quite quickly for our second, in feb 2014. We were successful on the first month of trying (AGAIN -SORRY !! ) and 12 week scan showed everything was wonderful. 

At 16 weeks I began having horrendous sickness, diarohea (sorry TMI) and abdominal pain. Went GP, told me it was a bug. Went midwife, told me it was my ligaments due to getting pregnant so quickly after my first. A week later I took myself to the hospital because I knew something wasn't right.

The hospital said it was a water infection, 2 days later I miscarried. They took me for surgery to remove the baby and after the op I deteriorated further and stopped breathing. Took me for a CT scan and found a large, what they thought was air, in my abdomen. Took me for emergency surgery because they thought they'd torn my bowel when removing the baby.

Turns out it had been appendicitis the whole time. The surgeon never found my appendix, I was just complete mush. Critical 48 hours to see if I survived. Thankfully I did! 

After I got better we planned to start trying- no one ever told us that appendicitis can cause damage to your fertility. But, with my case being so severe, obviously it did!

Had scans and they said I had bilateral hydrosalpinx. Heartbroken. Went for the op to have both tubes removed to start IVF. Woke up to find that I didn't have hydrosalpinx- the scans were just showing lots and lots of scar tissue and cysts within the scar tissue etc. So had 90% scar tissue removed. Put dye down my tubes, one was damaged from the scar tissue, but other seems to be good? (JULY 2015)

Started trying again, had progesterone tests and found not to be ovulating. Fertility Doc thinks this is due to the stress my body has been through (emotionally and physically)

Started clomid, and as I said, I am now on cycle 6.

Have been given 3 more months after this, due to only having one tube, then it's on to IVF.

I'm struggling with the thought of IVF though. Does anyone else worry about it? I know we're not there yet, but I obviously know it's probably going to be the route we have to go down. But with regards to 'discarding' of embryos etc. I feel like as soon as they become an embryo they're my baby. I don't want to lose any, even if they fertalised 20! Does anyone know what I mean? Does anyone else have thoughts like this?



Thanks so much if you've read this!!! I know it's a long one!!!!

Best of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## laura2015

Also, question: How do you make your 'history/timeline' thing at the bottom of everyone's reply? Would be easier if I could do that rather than explain in every thread!!


----------



## stelmat

Hi laura, firstly welcome!  You can add a signature by clicking on profile at the top of the page and then forum profile.  Sounds like you have been through a lot.  Hopefully this cycle of clomid will do it for you.  I'm struggling with the thought of ivf, I'm not entirely sure why I think it is just because I can't get my head around it having to be an option.

MrsBarky good luck with days 5-9.  I've also wondered if 2-6 is too early for me but I'm sticking with it for now.

forget me not, the announcements are so hard aren't they, hugs.  Hopefully it will be your turn soon.

So I'm now 15dpo.  I'm spotting a bit so I think this is AF.  I always have very light AF and this makes it tricky to determine CD1 as I often never have a day of full flow and red blood.  I think I'm going to count this as cd1 although I'm not taking my clomid until the evening so if the flow changes tomorrow I can reassess and knock myself back a day.  Round 3 here we come.  Rather disappointed as if I was being picky (which I'm obviously not in a position to be!) I would have liked an October baby.


----------



## forget-me-not

Hi everyone and welcome Laura 

*Stelmat*- I love the fact that you thought about having an 'October baby'!! You can't help that stuff going through your mind, and I guess in a way it's good that it does, because if you stopped yourself from thinking ahead life would be even harder....gotta keep hoping! 

*MrsB* - Sorry to hear about your stressful week and your hubby's accident. Is he (and you) okay now? At least he can still BD with a broken hand   You've got me thinking about the days we take our clomid (I'm a day 2-6 girl). I wonder what difference it makes and what influences the docs decision to prescribe for certain days? Without knowing when in my cycle I ovulate I have no idea whether I'm taking it at the right time or not but I'm going to stick with it at least for another couple of cycles.

*Laura* - That sounds awful for you, what a traumatic experience, and its really bad that appendicitis was overlooked as a possible diagnosis for so long. Have you had any monitoring on the clomid? (it seems to be hit and miss how much people get depending on where they live!) Do they know if you have ovulated on the cycles you have had? I keep thinking about IVF even though I've only just started on clomid. I think its in the back of everyone's mind who is having any sort of fertility struggle. I know it must be hard but, for your own sanity, try not to think of fertilised embryos as babies. A couple with no fertility issues may have a fertilised egg any given month that doesn't implant and would know nothing about it. Also, wouldn't any good quality embryos that are not needed for that IVF cycle be frozen and then you could use them next time?

xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Don't apologise that you were lucky Laura! Must be hard for you seeing it from both sides.

I notice we have a lot in common (we and our DH are same age!) and I also have one tube and a big fat hydrosalpinx on the other. It was supposed to be removed but wasn't. Just drained apparently. I've just started my third round of clomid. If I don't have much luck I will certainly ask for the tube to be removed, as like you, I am really apprehensive about IVF treatment. My FSH wasn't great - 11.5. So no egg share. Hubby has kids, so limited NHS funding.

What mg of clomid are you on? I am on 50mg, got a follow up on Wednesday, so hopefully will find out whether they will give me 100mg.

Feel free to PM me.

xx


----------



## Onyx159

Hello everyone!  I did my first cycle of clomid this month.  I took it cd 3-7.  I'm currently cd 9 and my dr told me to start using opt from this point on until I get a +.  I got a flashing smiley on one today, but solid means soon ovulation.  We are DTD every other day in hopes to catch it.  I don't know if I can trust opt.  Would y still get a false result 48 hours after finishing the clomid?  I started it bc I wasn't ovulating and my dr is hoping it tricks my brain to do what it's supposed to.  I had labs done showing I have a very low egg reserve.  I obviously don't know when I typically ovulate without medicine.  So should I not be expecting ovulation for another week?


----------



## stelmat

Hi Onyx and welcome.  I ovd on CD17 cycle one and CD18 cycle two, taking it days 2-6.  Clomid shouldn't give a false reading on an opk as far as I'm aware (I started testing on CD9 as we didn't know how early I would respond).  My clinic says that most people ov around CD14 taking it days 2-6 so I was a bit slower than most to respond.  I think taking it on later cycle days can put ov back a little.  Are you having any tracking scans or blood tests?

I'm CD2 today so will be starting clomid round 3 at 100 tonight.


----------



## Onyx159

I am going on cd 21 to have bloodwork done to confirm if ovulation occurred.  No u/s though.  My cycles prior have been very unpredictable to say the least.  So hopefully that's a good sign then?  I haven't used opt bc they were a huge let down.  The line rarely got dark enough to amount to anything.  Maybe it's building and I'll ovulate over the weekend.  I suppose I'll just keep testing and waiting for the line to get darker.


----------



## Onyx159

Ok I have another update!  I took another opt after I got home from work and holding for several hours.  On my digital test I got a definitive positive ovulation result.  Early but yay!!!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Onyx

I'm on my 3rd round of clomid. Tested from CD9-21 and then gave us as I had no positive. 
I'm currently unmonitored on 50mg. Going back to the hospital today to see if they can shed any light x


----------



## stelmat

Good luck for today MrsBarky, hope they can get you oving.

Great news Onyx, hope you can catch that egg


----------



## Sbarky15

So now they have upped my dose to 100mg STILL unmonitored?!?!

I can understand no scans, fair enough, there's enough strain on the NHS. So I asked for bloods, and they said there's no point as it will just stress me out?! So I argued that not knowing is stressing me out lol but there was no way they were giving me anything to monitor me at all. Going to shop around and go for a private scan on the first cycle I think, just so I can get an idea.

xx


----------



## stelmat

That is very odd, what if you over stimulate!?  I looked into private follicle tracking scans and it cost £150 for a cycle at the closest place to me, as many scans as you needed.  I think if I had been refused scans I would have gone to them as at least you would know what is going on.  No bloods either is just bizarre.  Hope the 100 works for you


----------



## forget-me-not

That does seem odd not to monitor you at all, especially after a dose increase. Have you tried asking your GP if they will do the progesterone bloods for you? You could always try blagging it and say that your clinic asked you to get it done at your GP surgery!! 

Loads of good luck for the 100mgs xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

I might have to try that...  I have handed my prescription in and apparently the GP wants to see me, so perhaps she might suggest some monitoring?? 

I have known women who have conceived on clomid previously, to not have any scans, but not a newbie like me. 

She just completely dismissed it and said that it would stress me out more! I said to her, "Can't you monitor me for a month just so I know?" Apparently OHSS is very unlikely on clomid, she said it's more gonadatrophins and combined pills. 

In a way I'm glad, because I dont want the hassle of going the hospital all the time. Work are already arsey about me going the hospital.. But in another way I want to know if something is happening!!!


----------



## forget-me-not

I saw my doctor this week after my HyCoSy and bombarded him with questions!! I asked about monitoring for future cycles (I got monitored for the first but nothing after that) and he also said that OHSS is incredibly rare so the main reason they monitor is (1) to see if the clomid is triggering ovulation and (2) to make sure there are not more than 2 eggs being released. It does surprise me that after 2 cycles without pregnancy they are prepared to increase your dose and still not offer you any monitoring. Is it because you have only had neg OPK? Does that mean they are assuming you are not ovulating?


----------



## Sbarky15

Yeah the opks and the fact that my cycles are still not regulated. I have been told ohssh is rare so I think it's multiple pregnancies that worries them. Mine don't seem concerned though so I'm not worried. Let's face it whether I know if I've ovulated or not won't affect the overall chances so plenty of baby dancing for me is the only way lol xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Dr Called.

She just wanted to speak to me about the symptoms, and told me what to look out for. So looks like I'm monitoring myself on 100mg :/ lol x


----------



## forget-me-not

How's everyone doing? It's been a bit quiet on here!  

Even if they're not monitoring you Mrs Barky, at least they haven't left you on the lower dose for months with nothing happening. Maybe your ovaries just need a big old kick start and you'll be ovulating by next month! Lets hope you get the best sign there is that its working...a BFP!!   And lets be honest, ovulating more than one egg, and ending up with multiples, is not the worst thing that can happen to someone who's had a fertility struggle!

How are you girls actually taking clomid at the moment? Hope the side effects aren't too bad xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

No I'd be quote happy with multiples  I just really want to know if I'm ovulating and with only having one fallopian tube, from which side I'm ovulating from!  

I'm on cd13. No bothered doing a test this Month. Don't know whether to bother or not? How are you getting on? 
Xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Sorry just realised I didn't answer your question lol.

I am on 2-6, and each cycle has been really different!

The first one I had really bad night sweats. It was definitely caused by the clomid because I was in Morocco at the time with the air con on in the room to the point where it was cold, yet i was waking up sweating lol. Also the odd hot flush.

Second - the odd hot flush/night sweats again.

Third - Really bad boob ache since starting my period, I'm on CD14 today and they're still tender. Night sweats again but unsure whether this is because of the clomid, or whether my DH is a secret werewolf lol. Have you had any side affects? x


----------



## forget-me-not

I had some hot flushes and sore boobs. I also felt nauseous for the first few days. Nothing too bad though. The worst bit was when my next period came it was REALLY painful and the pain went on for longer than normal (5 days instead of 2 or 3).

Have you noticed a difference taking 100mg or do you start that next cycle?

I have had a very confusing few days... I got a positive OPK for the first time ever!! The strange thing is I'm not even taking the clomid this month because I had the HyCoSy test. Last month (on the clomid) I had a tracking scan and had a 14mm follie on D13. This month, the scan I had for the HyCoSy showed a 22mm follie on D14       I also had EWCM and, for the first time ever, ovulation pain! 
I don't understand how my body seems to be working better without the clomid, or if it could be residual effects from last months dose?! Not that I'm complaining though! Lots of BD was had over the weekend     So fingers crossed!   (p.s. always wanted to use this emoticon!!!)

My problem is that I'm not very good at not getting my hopes up and then I'm ridiculously upset when AF arrives. But hey ho, that's the nature of TTC I guess.


----------



## stelmat

Ohh good luck forget me not.  I've heard a few ladies say they got their bfps on the first cycle after clomid, I think sometimes your body just needs to learn what to do.

MrsBarky what CD are you expecting to ov?  Hopefully the 100 clomid will do the trick for you.

I'm taking 100, days 2-6 this cycle.  On CD 8/9 ish I've lost count.  I've ovd on CD 17 and CD18 on my last two clomid cycles so expecting to ov next week.  I'll start opks in a couple of days.


----------



## Sbarky15

Yes fingers crossed for you forget me not!! Its horrible to build your hopes up. I always want to punch people who tell me to be positive because I never want to build my hopes up lol!!

I havnt started 100mg yet, that's coming up next. No idea when I will ovulate stelmat as I havn't had one BFP on an OPT yet!! Not sure whether that's because I am not ovulating on 50mg or whether it's just not being picked up because of my PCOS?! I'm on CD14, so might do a text when I get home and see what I get but its so disheatening and such a pain when u kepe getting negatives (i get faint positives - but these are still negative, right?!)

xx


----------



## forget-me-not

Did you say you were using the 'one step' OPKs? That's what I used this month.

Previously I'd only ever had neg (sometimes just the control line, sometimes the control line and a fainter test line, but always neg). This time I had just one line, then on D14 I got two but the test line was fainter, then at 2300 on D14 both lines were the same! I had to get hubby to look and read instructions to reassure me it was pos! The next morning the test line was clearly darker, so a stronger pos, then by the end of the day it was really faint again. 

Because I'd never had a pos before, I wasn't sure if I was not ovulating at all or just missing the LH surge, which I know can be brief. This time I took a test every time I had a wee and tried to only go about every 4hrs. I'd never taken tests as late as 2300, or taken quite this many tests before. Having said all that, this month is the first time I've felt ovulation pain, and certainly the biggest follicle I've had on the occasions I've been scanned, so it could just be that this is the first month I've actually ovulated which is why it picked it up. Who knows?!

Last month I gave up doing opk because they made me feel so bad, this month I though I'd try them again but assume they'd all be neg so it wouldn't get me down. I decided before I started that if it bothered me if just stop again. Like we've said before, if we're BDing enough, the opk don't actually change anything, it's just useful to have the info. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sbarky15

Deffo sounds like you had a positive!!! Last month I tested from cd09 to about day 21. And nothing. I came on my.period on day 34 so doesn't seem like I ovulated.  I have done a test and it was very negative. Books r killing me still but I'm guessing that's the clomid. 

Dreading the 100mg symptoms  lol x


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies can I join u, u havnt used fertility friends for a long time, we did 6 rounds of ivf and fell naturally with my miracle boy who is nearly four. We r trying again but have been put on Clomid to try. I'm on day 2 of 7 of provera at moment. Very nervous about new treatment.
Hope u all r doing well x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi birdey 

Always nice to talk to new people! Sounds good that they have given you treatment despite blocked tubes! Have u had surgery? I have one blocked tube currently on my third bash at 50mg.clomid xx


----------



## stelmat

Hi birdey, hope the clomid works for you.

MrsBarky how are you getting on with cycle three?

Forget me not, great news about the positive opk!  I have used one step previously but am currently on another brand, something like cassanovum.

I'm CD15, still neg opks.  Last two cycles I ovd on CD17 and CD18 so hopefully ov is imminent.  I've been having some ovary pains this evening so hopefully there is a nice juicy follicle or two getting ready to pop.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi stelmat 

I'm on CD20. Have given up on the opts because I can't cope with so many negatives lol. Will probably give them another go when I'm on 100mg. Today has been weird I keep having fluttering sensations in my lower pelvis region. Not painful though at all it sort of feels like a constant twitch :/ it's on my left side too which is my bad side. I've Googled it apparently it's a sign of wind lol!! No idea what it is I'm not windy in the slightest but even if it's good news and ovulation related I'm not building my hopes up as that's my bad side  xxx


----------



## birdey

Morning ladies, 
Day seven of provera for me today so time to wait for ad to arrive to get started.
I havnt had tubes operated, i originally was told no way naturally and ivy only option, tubes blocked, after six rounds of ivf we fell naturally with Oliver
So now because we have had natural and I can't go through any more ivf they have said to try Clomid. So he has put us on three cycles and then he said he would look at tubes again and we can go from there!

It's strange being back on the fertility train.

Hope u ladies are all doing ok this moring, how do u find the Clomid does it give many side effects xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Birdie,

Congrats on falling pregnant naturally -  I only have 1 fallopian tube, so this gives me hope.

What dosage of clomid are you on? I have just been upped to 100mg which I will start on my next cycle. I am currently on 50mg and to be honest I havn't found the symptoms too bad! They have been quite different each month too. Mainly had hot sweats at night, I do take the pill before bed time though, by boobs seem to be sore more often than before too. I still havn't had one positive opt 

When do you start clomid? 
x


----------



## birdey

Hi Mrs barky, I will start on 50mg on day 2 when the period arrives so hopefully soon, my last provera was today do prob a week x


----------



## Sbarky15

Do you not have periods naturally then? I have PCOS so I do get my periods but they're hit and miss. Metformin helped to regulate them for me xx


----------



## stelmat

I've not really noticed any side effects other than being hot at night the days I take it.  I'm on 100mg.

I'm CD16 and I've got a positive opk woooo   Come on little egg (or maybe two haha).


----------



## forget-me-not

Hi everyone and welcome Birdey,

I found I was nauseous on 50mg of clomid and had a few hot flushes but nothing too bad. 

Yay for the pos OPT Stelmat! I'm really hoping you just need the 100mg MrsBarkey and those infuriating sticks will finally give you a lovely dark test line too.

I'm CD 25 today and I've a had a twinge of period pain, which is my normal pattern before AF arrives   I hate this time of the month...I just want to know now     

Hope you're all okay xxx


----------



## funkeehugh

girls I'm pregnant   I can't believe it - I did the test tonight I'm so scared -cycle 5 of Clomid 50mg God I hope things work out , I've ironically got dr appointment tomorrow as my stomach has been killing me last couple weeks . Totally unrelated but inscaldedmyself cooking tonight and my fingers have blistered up


----------



## Sbarky15

Congratulations  send some luck our way  take care xx


----------



## birdey

Funkeehugh - wow congratulations that is amazing news xxx


----------



## forget-me-not

Congratulations! Fabulous news and something to give us all hope xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

forget me not - I am giving up with the OPT. They just disappoint me every time lol!
Do you have positive OPT's? 
xx


----------



## forget-me-not

Only ever the once...this cycle. I've got a thermometer now and think I'll give charting a go next cycle (probably alongside OPTs to see if they match) xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi I have tried the BBT too! Apparently your temp is accurate on clomid either! So I just don't know.

I'm CD27 and just had my first twinge of period pain and got sore boobs. So looks like I'm out again this month . Think it was my "bad side's" turn anyway, but still, never makes it easier .

Oh well bring on the 100mg xxx


----------



## forget-me-not

Sorry to hear that. I had a BFN and AF at the weekend. I started back on the clomid today xxx


----------



## Onyx159

Hello everyone!

So I posted earlier this month that I got a positive opt.  However, after the results came in I did not.  Learning now that a positive doesn't mean ovulation occurred.  Huge let down.  My doctor increased my medicine to 100 mg and told me to see a fertility specialist.  1 - I'm afraid he's going to tell me you are a likely candidate due to my ovarian reserve.  2 - afraid he's going to tell me I can help but it's going to cost so much my husband will say no way. 

My husband is happy with one and I want to be, but not there yet.  Anyone actually ovulating on clomid?  And who is monitored by a fertility doctor?


----------



## birdey

Morning ladies, hope u r all feeling ok xx

Well today was last day of Clomid and booked in for scan day 12, so we will see  

Kirst xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Good luck Birdey. Let us all know how you get on. 
Day 28 for me. Odd period twinge and painful boobs still. I know she's coming so just wish it would hurry up lol


----------



## Onyx159

So I'm cd 32 and no signs of AF.  I'm usually either very short cycles or about 25 days.  Does clomid mess up the cycle length at all?  I want to start my increased dose before I see my specialist.  I'm obviously not pregnant as I didn't ovulate.  So confused!!


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Onyx,

I am pretty sure clomid is supposed to make you more regular, but with you saying you didn't ovulate then I don't know. Are you sure that you didn't ovulate late?. I'm CD29 today. Keep getting period pains so she's on her way  x


----------



## Onyx159

MrsBarky,

That's what I thought as well.  I had some monitored blood tests done on cd 21 by my Obgyn and it came back with results of no ovulation.  However, I got a positive clearblue advanced at cd 10.  My doctor told me I could have had a surge detected by the opk but didn't actually ovulate.  I don't really feel mine coming on, but some months it's like BOOM here I am!!!  Guess I'll play the waiting game and if nothing hopefully my specialist can help!!


----------



## Sbarky15

How's every one doing? AF decided show her ugly face yesterday (mother's day - yay) so I start round 4 tonight. 100mg.

xx


----------



## birdey

Mrs barky - so sorry horrid at turned up, good luck for this round xx
We r on day 12, so having scan Tom to check how things r going  

Hope everyone else is ok 

Kirst x


----------



## stelmat

Hi Onyx, in theory clomid should make you more regular, provided you are on a dose that is making you ovulate.  If you aren't then something needs adjusting.  Do you have a follow up appointment as ov hasn't occurred?  Have you have tracking scans on clomid?  I had to have tracking scans on my first cycle to check follicle growth and that the dose was correct for me (I started on 100).  I then had to have blood tests after the scans showed that ov was imminent.

Mrs Barky sorry to hear AF came, I hope moving up to 100 works for you.  Are you having any monitoring now you have moved up a dose?

birdey hope your scan went well and showed a juicy follicle for you!

So cycle 3 at 100 for me and I'm now 12 dpo.  My boobs are killing me, didn't have this last cycle so I'm hoping it is a good sign.  I have already caved and tested (bfn surprise surprise) but I had a few cramps yesterday at 11dpo so fingers crossed that might have been implantation...  I can but dream.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Stelmat,

The waiting part is vile isn't it?! Watching every sign you can and praying it's something more. I'm quite good and I usually wait until CD28+ to test. Dont know why because I know what the answer will be lol.  

Nope - still unmonitored. I get the feeling that this is just how it goes in my area! Unsure whether to ask my GP if I can have a blood test though?? Gynae didnt recommend it, but perhaps the GP will?

How was your scan birdey?

xxx


----------



## stelmat

Sorry this is a bit of a woe is me post.  I'm CD31, I don't ov on the clomid until CD18.  I'm 13dpo now and bfn again.  I'm gutted.  It is my husbands birthday next week and I was desperate to give him what he really wants and now that looks highly unlikely.  It is so hard to carry on and stay positive.  It is now dawning on me that this really might never happen, I always knew it was a possibility as I knew I had pcos and I would most likely find it hard to conceive but I was so hopeful.


----------



## Sbarky15

what cycle are you on stelmat? xxx


----------



## stelmat

I'm on cycle 3, so that is 50% of my chances now gone.  This is year 4 ttc.  I know it isn't loads compared to some but just feeling like poop today.  How many cycles have you got?  I'm wondering if I can negotiate some more if the next three bring no joy as I am oving on it.


----------



## Sbarky15

I'm on cycle four and also been trying four years. It's long enough!! 

I have got 9 cycles they were very reluctant though br I kicked up a bit of a stink because I've only got one fallopian tube u said my chances aren't the same as those with 2 x


----------



## stelmat

I've heard your tube can move over and catch eggs from both ovaries.  I know someone who only has one tube, she ovd from her side with no tube the cycle she conceived and she was thrilled.  Hopefully yours will do the same!


----------



## Sbarky15

That's what the doctors were saying but I was very assertive and highlighted that there's still a reduced chance. 

I think they're supposed to use there own discretion based on circumstances. They usually only give 6 because the chances of conceiving after 6 cycles  are slim. I've seen women who've been on it for 12 month not sure if want to bother for that long personally lol. 

Very weird. I'm on cd4 have take 3 lots of 100mg and had no symptoms... yet 50 brought on night sweats terribly! How odd.. xx


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies, fingers crossed for you Mrs barky. Xx

I' had day 13 scan and they said I had two dominant follicles so could start trying. But had very large cyst so just coming back today to have checked and see what follicles doing. Just waiting to b seen now.

Forgot how draining this all is  

Kirst xxx


----------



## stelmat

I would be keen to have 12 months worth as that would then give me the same chance as 'normal' people, where most conceive within 12 months.  I am also not so keen at having to move to IVF.  We get one free attempt and it just concerns me that then it is the end of the line and back to trying naturally for us.  Makes it all seem so final.

CD1, cycle 4 at 100 for me now.

Good luck birdy!


----------



## Sbarky15

Oooooooo that's exciting birdey!! Did they say when they were likely to release? 

Stelmat my gynaecologist told me that after 6 months the chances of conception is really bad. Have u been told differently?

I know what u mean about ivf. I'm not entitled to any as hubby already has children.  So the only way forward for us would be czech or egg share xxxx


----------



## stelmat

I've seen that some studies have shown that if you are going to get pregnant on clomid it will happen in just 6 cycles and the odds aren't increased for taking more.  But for my personal situation where my issue is releasing an egg the more cycles I release the egg on the more chances I have.  I do occasionally ov naturally but my cycles are longer, clomid is shortening them and therefore giving me more chances per year (and I'm 35 this year and fully aware that my time is fast running out).  My consultant said clomid was an ideal choice for my issues and he was confident I would get pregnant on it.  I have no idea if he says that to everyone.

I don't think I'm eligible to egg share with my own eggs to get IVF cheaper but we haven't looked into it in any detail.  I'm hoping we won't have to as I'm not sure I could go through with it as I don't think I could cope if it worked for them but not for me.

CD2 today so clomid tonight and fingers crossed for cycle 4


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh I see that's interesting.. that gives me a bit more hope then with having a few more clomid cycles than most!

I have thought that about egg sharing, I would definitely choose not to know about whether the recipient was successful x


----------



## stelmat

Has anyone else had heavier AF when being on clomid?  All the info I've seen said it can go the other way and be lighter.  I was a bit worried as I've always had very light AF so was worried clomid would thin my lining even further but I'm gradually getting heavier bleeding the more cycles I do.  I'm reasonably pleased about this as it seems to be making me more normal haha!


----------



## forget-me-not

I found my post-clomid AF lasted longer and was more painful than normal. xx


----------



## birdey

Morning ladies,

Well I had my second scan and follicle was 20 mm. He said should b any day, I bought some ovulation tests, and day 15 negative, day 16 flashing smiley and today day 17 solid smiley  how exciting, we got a busy weekend  

how's everyone else doing xxx


----------



## aRainbow

hello everyone, please can I join in?

im cd15 today (after taking clomid day 2-6). not ovulated yet but I have had almost positive opks for the past three days. wonder if or when they will turn positive!?!?!


----------



## birdey

Gina rainbow, we r close on this cycle, I'm now day 21. I had smiley face on Sunday 18. How are u feeling ? Xx


----------



## aRainbow

hi birdey, so does that mean you have ovulated then? I can feel twinges in my right ovary so hoping that's a godo sign. I'm feeling good though. How about you? x


----------



## stelmat

Hi and welcome rainbow.  Hopefully you will get you positive in the next couple of days.  I've been oving on CD17/18 while on clomid.  Only on CD7 at the moment so a while to go for me.


----------



## birdey

Morning - rainbow I'm hoping that I did ovukate, I had day 21 bloods but won't get results til next week  just gotta hope. I'm feeling really bloated and coldly today so gonna try rest xx
Hope u all ok xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Everyone (welcome Rainbow!)

Sorry I have been quiet! Had no notification for some reason :/ I am CD11. Unsure on whether or not to take an OPT after my oath to no longer use them because of the disappointment. Should I give them another bash now I am on the 100mg? One good thing about the higher dose, is no extra symptoms... thanks God!!

xxx


----------



## stelmat

I'm CD10 today and started opks yesterday as I had quite a lot of EWCM.  Clearly negative at the moment, not surprised as I have been oving on day 17/18 on my clomid cycles so far.

How is every one else doing?

MrsBarky I do use opks as I just like to see if I'm in with a chance and to check the clomid is working for me.  I know it doesn't guarantee the egg actually pops out but I still like to do them.


----------



## forget-me-not

I'm on CD 21 and I always find this last week of waiting the hardest. I've started getting sore boobs, which is a typical sign of AF approaching for me, but it's a little earlier than usual so I suspect clomid is shortening my cycle slightly. 

Stelmat, what do the opt's show if it's not an egg being released? Can the hormones rise but the egg still not release? Is it the progesterone that tells you if an egg definitely releases? xxx


----------



## rachelbw

Hi 
Not been on here over a year as having time out. Got my dd after 3 years ttc through IUI and IVF . Had natural Bfp in 2014 (age 43 nearly) Im now about to start 2nd cycle of clomid sO I thought would pop on and say hi..hope everyone is full of Pma and fairy dust for us all...


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow congrats on the babies Rachel you must have been ecstatic to get a natural bfp. 

On 50mg I was sick of seeing negative opt. So I stopped doing them bit think I should start again now I'm on the 100mg xx


----------



## stelmat

forget-me-not said:


> Stelmat, what do the opt's show if it's not an egg being released? Can the hormones rise but the egg still not release? Is it the progesterone that tells you if an egg definitely releases? xxx


Opks show you when your LH surge happens, the LH surge should trigger an egg to be released but it doesn't guarantee it. Your progesterone level should tell you if ovulation happened or not yes 

For some ladies with PCO opks won't work that well as some have high levels of LH throughout their cycles. I don't have a raised level of LH so opks in theory should show the LH surge, then I look out for ovulation pain to let me know if an egg has popped out. So far on my three clomid cycles I clearly felt ovulation twice, the other time I didn't feel it so it probably happened when I was asleep as I got AF 15 days after my positive opk.

Good luck in your last week, hope it is a sign of pregnancy not AF for you


----------



## aRainbow

hi stelmat and mrsbarkey

welll I am cd20 now and had positive opk yesterday and this morning. do you think I will ovulate today? my ovaries have been feeling super swollen too past few days.


----------



## stelmat

Sounds promising rainbow.


----------



## Sbarky15

Yep sounds good get baby dancing!!!!

I'm CD15. I've caved and done a test today and yesterday both negative. There was a faint line yesterday though. Just want to see one positive!!!!!


----------



## birdey

Morning ladies, how are you all ?

Well I'm day 27 today, have had so much bloating, cramping in my belly. Yesterday I had some red blood when wiped (sorry tmi) thought it was af starting but nothing today. Do u ladies think that's it over this month ?

Sorry for the rant  

Kirst x


----------



## stelmat

Do you know how many dpo you are birdy?  Could it have been implantation bleeding if you have had no more today?  Fingers crossed for you.

MrsBarky I hope you get that positive opk soon.  I'm CD13 and waiting for mine too, not really expecting it until the weekend.


----------



## birdey

Thanks stelmat, I'm not 100% sure think it was Sunday which was day 18, so was thinking it b too late for implantation ? All this drives us mad didn't it xx


----------



## aRainbow

So I had positive OPK yesterday and day before. But negative today and no temperature rise....hmm not sure what is going on. I'd have thought I'd have had a temp rise this morning. 

Birdey I thought maybe implantation spotting?


----------



## stelmat

Ohh birdey I don't think that is too late for implantation, sounds promising!

Rainbow weird.  I would have thought you would get the rise, maybe tomorrow.  Did you get a dip first?  My temps are often all over the place so I don't find it very accurate for me.  I am currently giving temping another bash (desperate times and all that).

Well it was bound to happen sooner or later, logged on to face book this morning and there is the announcement that my significantly younger cousin is expecting a baby.  I'm upset that we can't seem to catch a break.  I'm just waiting for my husbands nephew to be next as he and his girlfriend have been banging on about having a baby for ages now and that is going to be a hard bit of news for my husband when that happens.  Please can it be our turn next!


----------



## aRainbow

well I have had a rise this morning so hopefully another rise tomorrow. but tbh I have a baby who I am up with through the night so I don't think temping is as accurate as it was first time round  

stelmat I hope you get your bfp very soon. it's hard seeing everyone around you pregnant isn't it. x


----------



## aRainbow

Just to update ff detected ovulation this morning, and I'm now 6dpo. Going for day 21 bloods tomorrow to confirm. 
X


----------



## stelmat

Hope bloods show ov Rainbow.

I never got a positive opk this time but I think I oved overnight on Sat going by pains, so 3dpo today.

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## forget-me-not

Hi everyone, 

Hope your blood test went well Rainbow. 

I got my period over Easter    It came early, day 26, so the clomid is shortening my cycle slightly I think. At least it's less time waiting. 

I'm now back on the clomid and the only side effect I'm getting this time is sickness. 

xxx


----------



## birdey

Hi all, well at arrived today was day 34 so we are out this month. Got hold of hospital and they have said day 21 said I hadn't ovulated so they I'm taking 100mg as of Tom. Could be that I ovulated later as my cycles so long ?

So back on and hope this month works 

Hope u lovely ladies are all well 

Kirst xx


----------



## aRainbow

so I am now 8dpo and boobs feel full and are getting bit sore. had my bloods done yesterday so will be interesting to see what my progesterone is.  not getting hopes up cos I know looming af symptoms can be very similar to early pregnancy symptoms. 

stelmat, how is the temping going? 

sorry to hear af have arrived forget me not and birdey    birdey, what did they say your progesterone level was? think 30 and above shows ovulation. 

how many cycles of clomid has everyone done?


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been quiet again! How's everyone doing? I'm CD25. No sign of AF YET, but I am sure it will be imminent!

Daft question, but is anyone else suffering with slight insomnia? xx


----------



## stelmat

Sorry to hear about af birdey and forget me not.  

Temping is interesting, I'm supposed to be post ov and do have a slight rise but not like I did last month when it was much more pronounced.  I think I'm 5dpo.  No other symptoms of anything for me.  This is my 4th cycle of clomid Rainbow.  Hope they are pregnancy symptoms.  I never got any pregnancy symptoms until I was over 5 weeks, don't know if that is normal for me or just because my pregnancies were doomed from the start.  I do have very low levels of hcg naturally so it does take a long time to build up, so I guess that could account for it.

MrsBarky I used to sleep really badly but I've been much better since I've been on the inositol.


----------



## aRainbow

Has ff detected ov? As long as Your chart shows biphasic then I don't think it really matters if your post ov temp aren't dramatically higher than pre ov. Fingers crossed this is your month. 

I am a little disappointed today. Got my results for my 7dpo progesterone test and it was only 27 😥 So I don't think that is a great sign? But my boobs feel really sore today so I really though I had ovulated this month. Does anyone know much about progesterone 7dpo of 27? X


----------



## forget-me-not

Hey, 

I found CD 21 progesterone levels really confusing. I think different clinics are happy with different levels. My clinic said more than 16 meant ovulation, my GP said it needed to be more than 25 and I've heard other clinics expect more than 30. Also from reading on here, other people get much higher. 

My CD 21 pg level was 25 so they won't do any more monitoring for the whole of the 6 months of clomid just based on that. I asked if they would because it's borderline but they said no  

Xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Forget me not that's really confusing. There's a big difference between 16 and 30 lol. I need get me some bloods done!!!!!! I'm sick of negative opts!!!


----------



## forget-me-not

I know Mrs B!

Did you ever try to persuade your GP to do a CD21 blood on you? 

Xxx


----------



## forget-me-not

Hi everyone, hope you're all okay. Bit of an odd question here... 

I've been having reflexology from a lady who says she specialises in fertility support. The trouble is, it's really expensive! It hasn't worked, but I'm too scared to give it up now I've started, just in case the next month is the one that would work. Have any of you been in similar situations? Either with alternative treatments or supplements? What did you guys do? 

xxx


----------



## stelmat

Several people have mentioned reflexology and acupuncture to me.  Money is tight at the moment but if it would help I would give it a go, like you I would be keen to hear if anyone has had success first.

Rainbow I don't use ff so no idea about ov from that point of view.

Our clinic like a result of over 30 to show ov.  My best result before clomid was 29 (and that was after months of attempts!) and my first clomid round my result was 35.  I've heard lots of people with much much higher levels but equally I've heard of people who have had a lower than 30 level and then that turning out to be the cycle they conceived on.  There is some theory that any level shows some kind of ovulation but it may not be successful if it is below a certain level, which again there is lots of debate over whether it is 20-30.  In short I don't think anyone knows for sure and I'm not sure how useful the test really is.  I think the scans are more accurate as at least you can see follicle growth and burst, shame more places don't scan as standard.

I'm 8dpo and have no symptoms.  I've also had a massive argument with my mother (who knows nothing about this) and I'm not entirely sure we are going to be able to patch it up.  It is all so stressful.


----------



## birdey

Morning ladies.

How are you all ?

In regards to acupuncture we did this at the end of our off cycles, I swear by it. If anything it made me feel like I was actually doing something to help. I velei e if it wasn't for that I would not have fell naturally as it helped with my ovulation and stress.  

I am now day 7 so have finished the five days of Clomid. So wait and see, they are scanning me again Friday and see if the 100 has worked better. The day 21 test was only 9.8 last month on the 50. I still think I ovualted but later ? We will see  xx


----------



## birdey

Morning ladies,

Off for day 11 scan today to see what the 100mg has been up too on our second month 

How is everyone xx


----------



## stelmat

Hi birdey, hope the 100mg has done the trick.

I'm 13dpo and bfn so far.  Not holding out much hope.  Why isn't this working damn it!  My ovulation on my own has always been erratic but even with that I've managed to get pregnant twice, now there is an egg there each time we should be well away.  I'm gutted that this hasn't been the 'miracle' I wanted it to be, I really thought it would work for us with our issues.


----------



## birdey

Stelmat I'm so sorry I hope a few more days makes the difference. I remember with one of our ivfs I got bfn right up to test date. Hope this is your month 

We had scan and didn't seem as reactive as last month. But had couple of dominant at 15mm so hesaid they could pop in couple of days so to try and then do another day 21 to see if i am ovulating.

Kirst xx


----------



## stelmat

Thanks birdey.  Not good news here though, my temperature has dropped loads, I'm 15dpo and I'm now getting AF style cramps so I'm expecting this to be CD1 and onto clomid cycle number 5.

Hope your follies have a growth spurt!


----------



## birdey

Ah Stelmat it's so hard, do u get any support through the cycles bloods or scans. Seems like they leave us to it after a few.
It's such a hard emotional journey, hope u doing ok today xxxxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Stelmat - sorry for late reply. I havn't been to the GP yet, but I think I will this month. I am CD36, two negative tests, slight cramping every now and then. Very weird considering my periods have been every 30-35 since clomid & metformin combo. So just waiting for the witch to show and on to round 5 and I think my bad side this month!

Any good news anyone?? Soryr for being absent, I'll try to be more of a regular again!!

xx


----------



## stelmat

Hi  ladies 

Birdey I was monitored for my first cycle and as I produced an egg and ovulated they said that was good enough to carry on with the remaining cycles unmonitored.  I'm pretty sure I am oving it is just a matter of getting the egg to reach a sperm and then get implanted!  I'm on CD2, so started clomid tonight for my 5th cycle.  I know lots of people say you can't take clomid for too long as it thins your lining but I'm finding my AF is now heavier than before clomid, so I think my lining must be ok for implantation.  Hopefully this cycle will be the one.  I'm feeling better now, last cycle I found really hard as a negative meant no baby in 2016 and I've been saying oh well 2013 will be the year, oh well 2014 will be the year and so on for so long now I just took it pretty badly!  Oh well 2017 will be our year!!!  Our next consultant appointment is in May, it is supposed to be after all 6 clomid cycles but I will only have had 5 by then so I need to decide whether to change it or to go anyway and see if I can talk him into another couple of clomid rounds.

Hi MrsBarky, I had the same feeling about my 4th cycle I just knew it hadn't worked.  Hope you are wrong and it turns out to be the one!


----------



## Sbarky15

Well I'm confused!!!! I test at the weekend and two negatives. Tested today and there's a faint line indent purple thing!?!?  Wish I could show u ladies the pictures of the test. 

I'm CD37 so.so.would have thought for it was a true positive that it would be darker  than what it is. Tempted to go to the doctor tomorrow to see what it is xxx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Mine was the same  Do a digital test! No ambiguity there


----------



## forget-me-not

That's sounds like it could be an early pos! This was your first month on 100mg wasn't it? I would do another test today. Keeping everything crossed for you   xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Did another this morning FMU and BFN   

I lay there crying in bed, more so because i was angry for letting myself get excited. When I looked at it again this morning it just looked like and indent or possibly a dye run but i thought dye runs were instant and didn't stay there.

First month 100mg and still no period CD38.


----------



## forget-me-not

Oh I'm SO sorry to hear that Mrs Barky. What a horrible experience to go through. It's no wonder you were upset. It's so difficult not to get excited if any little thing happens. Don't give up hope though. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

I'm so sorry to hear that ((( was that exactly the same test as yesterday?


----------



## Sbarky15

Yep exactly the same as last night. Really did have a glimer of hope that it was positive, but when I looked at it again this morning in the natural light it didn't look like the thin line that it should look. There is something there, but it's not a positive line  I did another one just in case and it was a clear negative. AF needs to stop playing around now. This is the longest cycle I have had in a year!!!! 35days on Metformin, then 30-35 days on the met & clomid combo.    xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Yep exactly the same as last night. Really did have a glimer of hope that it was positive, but when I looked at it again this morning in the natural light it didn't look like the thin line that it should look. There is something there, but it's not a positive line  I did another one just in case and it was a clear negative. AF needs to stop playing around now. This is the longest cycle I have had in a year!!!! 35days on Metformin, then 30-35 days on the met & clomid combo.    xx


----------



## Crescent

Sorry to hear that Mrs Barky, I was in a similar position to you at the weekend, praying it was positive as period late but not then wanting AF to come, when it finally came on Monday it was really heavy with lots of clots, don't know what that means. 
I started clomid again last night for the 8th time, the clinic I got it from said now I have to go for scans and bloods or they won't prescribe it, annoying as have to travel hundreds of miles and they probably just want my money but suppose it is worth a try. I haven't had it for a while as tried Menopur in between but that really didn't work. Has anyone been told how long they can be on clomid for? I'm a bit worried about the risks X


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks cresent. 
Day39 and still nothing. Might go to the doctors as it is unusual for me since being on the drugs. 

I have enough clomid for 9 months!! I hear many women who are only allowed 6 months but I have spoke to others who were on it 12 months. I don't think 100mg is making me ovulate so I'm hoping they let me have a go at 150mg


----------



## Rebecca1991

Hi ladies, it's been a while since i posted.. like years in fact!!

I'm on my 9th round of clomid, had a few months break in between every 3 rounds and 2 rounds of IUI with injection in between with no joy! 

i didn't ovulate clomid rounds 7 or 8 so this cycle i done 150mg and didn't ovulate until Wednesday evening after triggering Tuesday on cycle day 26!!! 

soo I'm currently 2dpo, I'm due my period on the 27th which also happens to be my husbands birthday :/ i don't really have much hope because it took so long for my follicle to grow and there was only 1! my lining was 10.4mm follicle was 19mm on Monday so hoping it was 20mm when i triggered Tuesday..

any tips on stopping myself feeling so depressed!! i feel like I'm giving up on my body before its even done anything!


----------



## Sbarky15

Hey and welcome back!! I hace heard of so many people who have triggered and gotten pregnant. So hopefully it will do the job for you! Are you nhs or private??


----------



## Crescent

Rebecca, you are young so you have that on your side! Even if clomid doesn't work I would have thought you would have a very high chance with IVF at your age. 

Mrs Barky, any more news or is your cycle still going on forever, did you go to the gp? 

I will take the last clomid tomorrow then on to the opks, I'm not really sure the point of them insisting on multiple scans/bloods if they can't do anything after you've taken the pills, or do they sometimes trigger if it doesn't go in its own? Is this leutenised unruptured follicle, has anyone heard of that? X


----------



## Sbarky15

I've never heard of that!?

Yeah 24 is a very promising age. I'm. 27 in a week but I'll be about 28 maybe 29 by the time we have saved for ivf so I'm. Hoping that will still be in my favour too. 

Day 41 cresent and now there are no signs that she's coming at all 😟


----------



## Rebecca1991

I am private at the moment, loosing weight for ivf on the NHS as my gyne isn't convinced anything else will work for me. I have triggered every cycle there has been a follicle, my body doesn't seem to let them go naturally.  I know I'm young but this has been going on 4 years... surely when I was 20,21,22 my chances should have been great!.. this is my last round of clomid.. ivf is next so hopefully youre all right! 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Sbarky15

Have you had your FSH and amh tested?? At the age of 24 you should have perfect environment for your little embies to grow. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Rebecca1991

I've had FSH tested numerous times, nothing specific has ever been said about it, just that my blood work is consistent with PCOS. I mentioned my AMH levels to the nurse at my clinic last week. She said that i have a lot of eggs, And that she can see them in my ovaries, she said PCOS ladies have lots of eggs. but its always taken ages for my follicles to grow. when i was on injections it took 22 days for 1 mature follicle both rounds, and that was using the same dose of medication someone would be given for IVF when they try to make you produce multiple follicles. 

i guess ill just have to keep up with the weightloss and keep my fingers crossed the one cycle of IVF i am allowed will work!

so im 3dpo today... this 2ww doesn't get any easier does it!? xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Sure doesn't thought mine is more like 3ww as I'm 41 days in with no positive or no period lol xx


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies sorry I havnt been on for a while I hope u are all ok.

Just need to ask, I had results from day 21 on 100mg this cycle (second). And they said it's shown I have ovulated  but I'm unsure of when I need to test, they didn't say. As I don't know what day I actually ovulated on. Sorry for being rubbish. With the pcos I hardly have my ad so don't no a cycle length. Just wondered what the rule for testing is ?

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Crescent

Hi birdey it's usually 2 weeks from ovulation or after your period is due but if you don't know either of these I guess you could try 7 days after the day 21 test?

Mrs Barky, any news? 

I am now day 11 and had a scan and bloods today, the scan showed what they thought was a cyst at 29mm and 2 smaller follicles at 13 and 14mm. But the confusing thing is the LH level was over 20 so they said surging and the oestradiol was over 3000 so really high. Not sure what all this means but they said it looks like ovulation is about to happen. However, I'm worried the follicles are too small! X


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Cresent,

The witch decided to show her face on Sunday. So round 5 for me  xx


----------



## stelmat

Sorry to hear that MrsBarky.  I'm also on cycle 5 and waiting for ov, hopefully this will be the cycle for us both!

I managed to get metformin from my GP this week.  Do any of you ladies know how long it will take to make any difference?  I'm hoping that I can overlap at least my final clomid cycle.  Also how long before you had any side effects?  I've not had any so far (maybe it isn't doing anything for me?!)


----------



## Crescent

Sorry to hear that Mrs Barky, how frustrating after such a long cycle. How long will you continue with the clomid for? 

Stelmat, I think metformin is a good idea, I have been taking it for years, it did seem to work at first but now seems to have stopped working, I have no idea why. I'm also taking inositol, Zita west said to take that but you can't always take with metformin. 

I'm not sure what to do about this cyst I have, the nurse said today you can do the next round with it but I thought you were meant to wait for them to go away X


----------



## stelmat

How is everyone getting on this week?

I'm now CD18.  Not had a positive opk yet, I was expecting it yesterday or today as I've been oving on 17/18 on clomid.  Both days I've had AF style cramping on and off which is also odd for me.  I do get ov pain and it is nothing like this.  Wondering if something isn't working properly this cycle.  My temp dipped yesterday and is still down today.


----------



## Crescent

Hi stelmat, any sign of ovulating yet? How many rounds of clomid have you had? I have had 8 altogether, some many years ago. I'm now day 22 and don't think it has worked this cycle, the temp went up around day 14 but has gone back down now. I really can't decide whether to do clomid one more time or just give up, I have no other option really as everything else I have tried has failed, at my age it might just make matters worse anyway. 

Mrs Barky, how are you getting on, are you still doing clomid this cycle? 

Good luck everyone X


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies,

Second round was a no go, so back on it third cycle. Hope this is the month 

Hope u r all ok ? Xx


----------



## Crescent

Hi birdey, sorry to hear it didn't work, it is so disappointing I know. I am pretty sure this cycle didn't work either as had day 23 protesterone measure and was only 8.8. The doctor suggested I double the dose to 100 mg but this level is worse than without clomid. I think I can't risk it anymore and will just have to try naturally. My GP said however I shouldn't take as you should only have it 6 times max. 

Has anyone else had success at a dose of 100 mg or taken it for longer?  X


----------



## stelmat

Hi Crescent, I'm on 100mg.  This is my 5th cycle.  The first four cycles I ovd on either day 17 or 18.  This time I think I finally ovd on day 20 but I never had a positive opk and didn't have any ov pains or any other symptoms, so just basing that on temping.

Taking clomid for longer than 6 cycles slightly increases the risk of cancer and it can also increase the risk of implantation failure as clomid can thin your lining.  However I am hoping to get more cycles if my 5th and 6th cycles fail as I think the risks are fairly small and my cycles have been heavier on clomid than they were before, so I think my lining is actually improving.

Birdey good luck with cycle 3


----------



## Laurad32

Newbie here.

I am currently on cycle 5 of clomoid so have one left after this struggling a bit to be honest last month my cycle was 24 days so when I got to day 30 on this cycle I finally thought it was my my time unfortunately not and got my period the same day I bought a pregnancy test I thought I had all the symptoms too but guess it was my body playing tricks on me X 

I was given clomoid to take days 206 50mg I had a blood test on my first cycle which showed I did ovulate by no monitoring since and was told they don't increase your dose of it shows you ovulated is this correct.

I haven't used OPK yet so gonna give the,m a try this month I have a very healthy diet alcohol is kept to a minimum and I go the gym about 5 times a week do you think this is ok while trying to get pg I have done it for the past 10 years and now worry if lifting weights is stopping it 
Any advice or hell anyone can give would be great 
Laura xxx


----------



## forget-me-not

Hi Laura and welcome  

I'm in a similar situation to you, I started clomid in Jan (50mg on days 2-6) and had monitoring with the first cycle, but because the blood test showed that I ovulated they don't do any further monitoring, or consider adjusting the dose, for the rest of the 6 month course.

I use OPKs but I have only ever managed to get a positive when I use them every time I wee! If I just test once or twice a day I seem to always miss the LH surge which can be very brief. 

I would say going to the gym that much is absolutely fine, especially as it's what your body has been used to for a long time. As long as your weight is healthy (so your BMI is not underweight) and you have a good diet it shouldn't effect fertility. When you get pregnant you wouldn't even need to stop then, just avoid high impact exercise. I'm a midwife and I see a lot of women who exercise throughout pregnancy and, as long as they take care and are eating well, it's a really positive thing. 

Good luck, hopefully it'll be your time really soon xxx


----------



## stelmat

Hi ladies, how is everyone getting on?

My 5th cycle didn't work so now I'm on my 6th and final round of clomid.  I think I'm due to ov any time now, been having a bit of ovary pain for several days so I hope that something positive is going on there and there is an egg (or two) getting ready to pop.


----------



## forget-me-not

Hi Stelmat, 

Sorry to hear your 5th cycle didn't work, I'm on my 5th now. That's positive about the ov pains. Fingers crossed for this cycle! I've heard about quite a few people that have been successful right at the end of their 6 months of clomid, I have to keep reminding myself of that! Xxx


----------



## birdey

Morning ladies,

Sorry the last cycle not worked stelmat it's so hard isn't it xx

Well I'm day 36 today and still no ad and still bfn. Day 21 showed no ovulation so they have made another app to talk about ovairian drilling ? I might see if can get tubes checked first before I go through anymore treatment as am struggling.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## stelmat

That's interesting forget me not, the only people I've heard have success on clomid have been in the first two months, I've not heard of anyone on the last cycle.  I can't believe that none of us have had our bfp on clomid, we must be due a bumper crop of positives very soon.


----------



## bobo66

Hello everyone,

Can I join you? I'm on CD8 on my second round of 50mg Clomid, though I've had a gap of almost 3 years since round 1. I can only do 2-3 rounds this time before we'll need to take another break of around a year. I've got lean PCOS. No symptoms from the Clomid as far as I can tell - I get very hot at night anyway and the weather has been warm. I'm emotional and exhausted but that could equally well be down to stuff other than Clomid, or just the relief of finally being able to try again with Clomid.

How is everyone doing?

X


----------



## Mifster

Hi All

I've been watching this thread for some time now but have only just plucked up the courage to post. 

bobo66 I'm also on Cycle 2 of Clomid. CD 5 today. Hot sweats have been the main side effect I've experienced, along with mood swings.


----------



## bobo66

Hello mifster!

Ughh I am in such a grump today - maybe this is mood swings for me too! Everyone else is sitting outside in the sunshine and I'm grumbling inside trying to do some work. When do you get your hot sweats?


----------



## Mifster

Hi bobo66!

It's nice to be able to share with others who are going through a similar experience. My friends and family are all very supportive and understanding but they can only relate to a limited extent. 

I mainly get hot sweats in the middle of the night and early morning. They've been disturbing my sleep, something I'm not used to as I'm a really heavy sleeper. Have you had any monitoring whilst on Clomid?


----------



## bobo66

Hello mifster,

How are your hot sweats now?

I'm not being monitored with scans as my clinic doesn't do that (and also I was monitored on cycle 1 a couple of years back and had a good response) but will have a day 21 blood test for progesterone and a day 28 blood test if the day 21 comes back low. I've been feeling weird and kind of dizzy and heavy headed and a bit nauseous which could be Clomid - but I'm also really tired and emotional anyway.

Are you having any monitoring this cycle?


----------



## Mifster

Hi bobo66

I was monitored in the last cycle and had a good response. I hope all goes well with your blood tests. 

The hot sweats have continued and I'm now experiencing them during the day. I was having my hair cut yesterday and had a bit of a funny turn. I came over all hot, dizzy and thought I might be sick so I had to ask to step outside for some fresh air. I also feel like I have a 'heavy head' to the point where I feel like I'm coming down with a cold or flu. The side effects seem more pronounced in this second cycle.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi, started clomid last night. 
im also on metormin ad i took them together. not sure if that was the right thing to do. any advice ladies please. 
its my first cycle of clomid ever. 
thank you


----------



## forget-me-not

Hi everyone, 

Stelmat - I hadn't thought about the fact that none of us had had a BFP...but you're right, we must be due a load of Bfps!! I've just had a BFN on my 5th clomid cycle - AF arrived today. I start my 6th, and final, clomid cycle tomorrow and after that we're eligible to apply for Ivf. We only get 1xNHS funded cycle where I live (but I'm grateful as that's more than some areas). It feels unfair that the government recommend 3 nhs funded cycles but in reality is such a postcode lottery. What's your next step? 

Jdm4tth3ws - I'm not sure about metformin, sorry, but good luck with your 1st cycle! 

Mifster/bobbo66 - I also get funny turns (nearly or actually fainting) when I'm on clomid... The side effects can be really horrible. Hope you feel better soon. 

Birdey - did you decide to get your tubes checked before you had drilling? How are you? 

Xxx


----------



## stelmat

Hi forget me not.  Sorry your 5th cycle was a fail.  Fingers crossed for cycle 6.  I'm in the same position as you, if this 6th cycle doesn't work we get one go at IVF.  Our appointment has actually been moved forward so is now in July.  I would prefer to have some more attempts on clomid or try another ovulation induction drug really first but I doubt that will be an option.  Come on bumper crop of positives, you owe us all on this thread!

jdm4tth3ws welcome, it is fine to take them together, do you take them at night?  I take my clomid at night as it limits the hot sweats to night time and I haven't had any during the day doing it that way.

Mifster and bobbo66 I didn't really get any side effects (apart from being hot at night) until I had done 3 cycles.  My last one (my 6th) I did feel a bit groggy some days and I was very bloated with ovary pains for a week before ovulation, I'm hoping that means a nice mature egg or two has popped out.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Hi Stelmat
Thank you so much for your reply. i am taking them at bedtime. have been feeling nauseous afterwards when taking metformin atthe same time. so today, I've been good and had my metformin and myriad of other essential tablest straight after my tea and wil take clomid 10pm ish. See if that lessons it. 
I have noticed i have got my PMT energy again- spent all day whizzing round cleaning, sorting washing etc.  Not sure i have the enegy for more! 

I really appreciate your answer 
JD x


----------



## stelmat

You are supposed to take metformin either with or just after food (or so it says on my packet), maybe if you were taking it in the evening that is why you felt a little rough.  Hope your new regime works!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

yes thanks. i had a 24 hr sickness bug over the wekend so i couldnt eat. so taking tabs has been a bit hit and miss. however im back on it tonight, shall let you know if there are any changes 😂


----------



## Wellie-j

Hi all, 

Hope you don't mind if I join you on here! 

Spent the last couple of days reading through the whole thread so feel like a bit of a weird lurker if I don't say hello now! 

My story is I came off the combined pill in Nov 2014 to TTC and never got a period. Finally after 18 months got a diagnosis of PCOS and put straight on clomid. As I don't have periods, I take Provera to induce a bleed and just started taking my next course of Provera in order to start round 2 of Clomid. For first cycle I took 50mg days 2-6 but cd21 test showed no ovulation so increasing to 100mg now.

I know 18 months isn't long in the grand scheme of things, but it's been a long time considering my GP kept saying it was just post-pill was encouraged to keep trying despite the fact my body wasn't functioning as it should!

I was really pleased to find fertilityfriends and know there's other people out there who understand the frustration of it all!


----------



## Mifster

Stelmat/Forget-Me-Not - Thanks for sharing the side effects you've experienced and good luck with Cycle 6 ladies.

Wellie-j - I completely agree! I'm so grateful to have an outlet where I can share with others who know exactly what I'm going through.

bobo66 - My side effects have reduced as the week has progressed which is a relief. I hope you're doing ok too.


----------



## Wellie-j

How's everyone doing? Hope you're all ok  

Quick question for you all - I'm on my last day of Provera today so expect af in a day or two. For the first 2 full days, I only get extremely light spotting before it gets heavy on day 3. Last month I still counted these days of spotting as day 1& 2 and take my clomid days 2-6. Day 21 test showed I didn't ov last cycle. I asked my consultant and she said to do the same again, but I'm wondering if I should delay taking clomid until I start getting a proper period. 

Any opinions would be much appreciated  x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi,

i have had my day 9 scan today. 3 dominant follicles. 1 on the right measuring 18mm and 2 on the left. 1 is 18mm, and the other is 14mm. womb lining 5.9mm. hoping this is good. Just waiting on hearing from Penny now as to what my next move is and more importantly when.

onwards


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

she has replied and said lining is a litte thin. but to trigeer shot this evening and proceed in 40-50 hrs. 
i have asked should i start using leftover utrog3stan and just waiting on another reply now.


----------



## bobo66

Hello everyone! How are you all doing?

Jdm4tth3ws - that's great news about your follicles! Hope you hear from Penny soon  How did you get on with the nausea with the metformin and eating?

Wellie-j - I'd follow what your consultant says about timing. I think as long as you know it's your period and not some other bleeding it's fine to take the Clomid. From what I've seen, different doctors get you to start and stop Clomid on different days - even up to starting on day 5 and it sounds like Clomid works similarly starting on day 5.

Stelmat and forget-me-not - really hoping and praying cycle 6 is a good one for you.

Mifster - Thanks for your msg. Really glad your side effects have calmed down.

I'm on CD 19 and am fairly convinced I ovulated sometime on CD 17 or 18. Blood test coming up on Thursday to check.  I'm feeling exhausted and this afternoon I'm feeling really nauseous which is weird because I thought the side effects would be over now.

Xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

thanks bobo66.
heard back. no progesterone needed yet. and   to take place 42 hrs after trigger which i did at 5.30pm. the nausea settled after the 24 hr bug about 4 days later. i eased myself back on to the metformin carefully as i wasnt eating very much for the first 36-48 hours after the bug. im nearly on top form now. 
sorry to hear about the nausea. leaves you feeling really bleurgh. hopefully you'll feel better again soon


----------



## Wellie-j

bobo66 - thanks for your thoughts, I think you're right then, I'll stick to what the doc told me! You can't help but question everything can you! Hope your nausea passes soon. I didn't get nausea last month luckily, but had stomach aches and cramps (not ov pains!) and dizziness for the entire month after the clomid. 

Jdm4tth3ws - good news about your follicles, fingers crossed for you!!

Hope everyone else is good too! X


----------



## stelmat

Wellie I was told to count from the first day of full flow for my clomid and disregard spotting.  

Hope everyone else is getting on ok.

Well clomid hasn't worked for me.  My 6th round I did get a very very faint bfp the day before af was due, then another (same box of tests) even lighter one on af due day.  Af then arrived a day late so I either had a faulty box of tests or a chemical pregnancy.  Either way I'm out.  I'm gutted as our main problem so far has been my inability to put out a mature egg on a regular basis and our consultant was sure this would work for us.  I'm going to ask for more clomid to try a bit longer but I have a feeling he will refuse and push us to take our one IVF chance.  Our appointment is at the end of July so not long to wait, if clomid has kicked my ovaries into action I will get one 'normal' cycle in before our appointment, so that would just be amazing if that happened but I'm not holding my breath!  More likely I'll never ov and have to wait to get a bleed induced in several months time.  My husband is devastated, this was our last chance to have a baby before he will be 40 so that can't happen now and I feel like it is all my fault.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

oh stelmat. i am so sorry. This journey is despicably hard. Dont blame yourself for your DH to hqve a baby before hes 40. You are doing absolutely everything in your power to achieve the dream. Age is just a number. 

please dont be too hard on yourself. take this time to comfort yourself and each other.

xxx


----------



## bobo66

Stelmat - so sorry to hear your news   I hope you and your husband can support each other as you grieve Clomid dashing your hopes. Hopes and prayers for the next natural cycle and your appt at the end of July.

Xx


----------



## Wellie-j

Stelmat, thank you for your input on which days to take clomid.

I'm really sorry to hear your news. I know I'm basically repeating what the others have said, but you can't blame yourself, I'm sure your husband doesn't. It's certainly worth asking your consultant for more clomid, you never know. Above all, don't give up hope


----------



## Pierrez

Hi, would I be able to join? 
I am on my first cycle of 50mg clomid with cyclogest. I am on day 20 and I'm feeling apprehensive and just terrified to be honest! 
I triggered with ovitrelle on day 9. I am having some side effects the worst being the tiredness. My progesterone levels were 74.1? 
Can anyone help me? 
thank you


----------



## Wellie-j

Hi Pierrez, I'm not sure how helpful I can be as I don't know too much about either ovitrelle or cyclogest use. As I understand it cyclogest is to prolong the luteal phase? Anyway, what I will say is your bound to feel the side effects, taking more than one drug that have similar side effect profiles will compound the side effects making them feel more prominent. From your progesterone level though, it looks like the Clomid and ovitrelle did their jobs so it's a waiting game for you now! Try not to worry in the meantime. 

If you don't mind me asking, how did the dr come to give you the other drugs alongside Clomid? Is this your first time on Clomid at all? Are you nhs or private? Sorry for the interrogation


----------



## bobo66

Hello Pierrez! Welcome!
I'm afraid I don't know about ovitrelle or cyclogest. But we are on exactly the same cycle days on 50mg Clomid.

What terrifies you most?

Xx


----------



## Pierrez

Hi bobo66 and wellie j, I am on cyclogest because I miscarried twice last year and I have a septate uterus, so it's adding miscarriage risk factor to it. This is my first time on clomid or any drugs. I do have 16 year old my miracle by all accounts!! and I've been trying 8 years with my hubbie. I'm on the nhs with a lovely man Mr Dooley. I'm just overwhelmed all this waiting is killing me! I just don't feel pregnant either!! I just want to feel sick is that weird? Thank you for talking with me xx


----------



## bobo66

Hi Pierrez!

I'm really sorry to hear of your miscarriages last year. I hope the cyclogest helps now you are on Clomid.

I don't think it's weird to want to feel pregnant even if that means wanting to feel sick. You've waited so many years and now more weeks of waiting. If you triggered on day 9 does that mean you ovulated around then? If so you can't be far from testing day. I think I ovulated on CD18. I'm feeling oddly calm about waiting at the moment - I think I'm enjoying the innocence of hoping maybe this is the month without knowing whether it is. My clinic has given me an OTD which is CD42. Not sure whether I would be able to stay calm enough to wait that long if AF doesn't show up before then.

Xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

morning,
im 6DPO a d although i have had cramping, I really feel this cycle is a bust. I have 1 nipple that is sore but I tend to get that as i get closer to AF, so all the indicators are I'm out. i think from the start the thin lining worried me and that feeling has just grown over the last 6 days. of course i could be wrong, after all its a 50/50 chance either way, but underneath I dont think I am. 

How is everyone else getting on? this game sure feels lonely sometimes. 
All the best
Jade


----------



## bobo66

Jade - I'm sorry you're feeling this cycle is a no go and that the worries have been increasing. I haven't been pregnant, but I'm sure others say not everyone gets clear signs before a BFP.

Sorry to hear of your loneliness with all this. Hugs   Xx

I've just had my day 21 blood test result and it looks very much like I ovulated with one egg. I'm on cd 27 now (ovulated on cd 1 so will just have to wait and see. Official OTD is cd 42 but not sure I will manage that long if AF doesn't come! I was feeling fairly calm about what will be will be, but now my hope levels are increasing - just hope they don't get too cruelly and quickly dashed.


----------



## littlem13

Hi Ladies

How is everyone? 

Starting my first clomid cycle tomorrow... wondering how you are getting on Pierrez? Is anyone else on their first cycle as well?

Also, can anyone tell me what time of day I should start taking the tablets as it doesn't say in the leaflet! 

Xx


----------



## Wellie-j

Hello all and welcome littlem! 

It doesn't actually matter what time of days you take clomid, although people tend to take them at night time in order to sleep through the worst of the side effects. 

Weirdly, even though I increased my dose to 100mg this month, I don't feel like I've suffered ANY side effects this month and I certainly did on my first month...very peculiar but I'm not complaining! 

Jade, sorry you're not feeling hopeful, but I've got my fingers crossed for you, you never know.

Bobo, the waiting is torture! Especially as you know you definitely ovulated!

By the way, Pierrez, thanks for answering all my questions! Hope you're starting to feel a bit more at ease with everything. 

Baby dust all round


----------



## littlem13

Thanks Wellie-j  

X


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Thanks to the people who have passed on their positivity to me. sorry i didnt answer yesterday. drove to kettering to see my dad and go to the theme park there. im a nervous navigator and on the way ip had to stop at services (both ends) as my anxiety had increased 100 fold.bouht some mints but when DH breathed out while sucking one, it made me feel very nauseous. anxiety is a terrible thing. 
theme park wasnt busy at all so we got to go on rides straightaway and sometimes had 2 goes. the return jour wy was a bit better as i remembered breathing exercises and i made sre i didnt eat a lot all day. 

I just hate the 2ww torture. im 8 days past trigger now (prwgnyl 10 k units) and 6 days paat ovulation. hopefully not much longer to go. 

i'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for everyone as well  
thanks again 
xxxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

12 DPO. 
all the classic signs of AF and   on internet cheapie. so im done for this month. as my lining was thin, im not doing clomid (and finances everso tight after total vet bill £800) this time. will have a months rest and jump back on it next cycle. 
fingers crossed for others who on their 2ww.


----------



## Mifster

Hiya Ladies

How are you all doing? I've not been on the forum for a couple of weeks so I'm playing catch up.

So sorry to hear your news Stelmat. My heart goes out to you. jdm4tth3ws is right, it's really not your fault. Sending you hugs. 

jdm4tth3ws - Sorry to hear that you think AF is on her way. It really is frustrating that the signs of pregnancy and AF are so similar. 

CD 30 today for me. AF due anytime now and all the tell tale signs suggest she'll be here before the day is out. I'm so irritable and constantly feel on the verge of tears! I just want to curl up in a ball and hide from the world.


----------



## bobo66

Jade and mifster - I'm really sorry to hear your news :-(  

I'm afraid I'm a BFN too after two days of spotting that had me thinking this could go either way.

How are you all doing today?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

does anyone know if clomid can muck with your cycle? had all the BFN's, had all th3 AF symptoms, no real AF.  have little streaks every so often, not full flow. and no tomach cramps anymore. 
Does anyone know if theres anything i can do to bring it on as im getting pretty wound up now   just want AF here so i can move forwards. 

sorry its all about me atm, how is everyone else doing. Thread seems a little quiet. 
hope youre all ok
j x


----------



## bobo66

Hello J,

Sorry to hear you've got confusing bleeding going on. How is it going today? Is there a fertility nurse you could phone to ask? I hope you don't have to wait too much longer to know clearly AF as arrived. It sounds like the bleeding has lasted too long for it to possibly be implantation bleeding?

I've heard of Clomid changing people's cycles and making periods lighter. I have found it hasn't changed mine at all - in fact I was expecting the slow start of spotting before my period would disappear - though I was wrong!

Xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

thanks bobo66, 
it is full flow now thankfully, but not as bad as without clomid. i was worrying a little bit but thankfully everything is nearly normal now. 
onwards and upwards i suppose. im not going to use clomid this month, thi k i will have a rest this cycle as my lining was quite thin. back on it next cycle and see if theres anything i can do to thicken my lining. i was wondering about progesterone cream you rub in that you can get on a popular selling site. We'll see anyway. 

Thank you for the reply though.

good luck to everyone else 

j xxx


----------



## Wellie-j

Hi everyone, 

Hope your all well. I've been away to Cyprus for the last week so not been active on here. Sorry to hear it's all bfns at the moment on here. 

I've got a question for you all - do any of you get ovulation pain? I started getting an achey pain where I imagine one of my ovaries to be last week, so I thought definitely ov pain, but it lasted 4 days? As I was away, couldn't do opt's to check. Also, does the pain come before actually ovulating or during? I'm not sure I've ever ovulated before so never experienced it! Got my day 21 test later in the week, so will find out for sure then, but would be useful if I could pinpoint which day I actually ovulated on if at all! 

X


----------



## stelmat

Hi Wellie, hope you had a lovely holiday.  I get ov pains, they are a bit like one sided cramps, often for a couple of days before hand, then I usually get quite sharp pains for a couple of hours that is the egg popping.  Last cycle I had the cramps for a week before ov.

Thanks for all your kind words, I'm a bit depressed about how clomid had worked out for us and I'm not sure what our next steps will be.  Our appointment is next week.  I'm going to ask for more clomid and hope our consultant agrees after possible success on cycle 6.  I'm pretty sure he will say no and push us to ivf though.  I'm on a serious diet, I put on 3kg on clomid and needed to lose 5kg before I started!  This cycle is crap already!  I had heard that lots of ladies get their bfps after finishing clomid but I'm CD23 and not ovd yet, nor seem anywhere close.


----------



## forget-me-not

Hi everyone, I hope you're all okay. 

I'm so sorry to hear you had a chemical pregnancy Stelmat. That must have been so hard, especially on your last month of clomid. I just really hope it's not actually your last month and your doc agrees to some more clomid cycles for you. I hope your appointment goes well next week, I'll be thinking of you. 

My 6th, and final, clomid cycle was unsuccessful. I've got a very painful AF at the moment. We are eligible to apply for our one and only NHS funded IVF cycle now. For me, I want to move on to IVF. I think I have always ovulated regularly (I've always had 28 day cycles and EWCM before clomid, the only times I've had longer cycles has been the two months they did my day 21 bloods and so they decided I wasn't ovulating) and so it makes sense to me that clomid made no difference. I've never had a BFP, ever. My gut instinct is that the problem is with the sperm penetrating the egg or with implantation. It just feels terrifying. Each stage i move on to feels like a step closer to being told "you'll never have children". It doesn't help that in the next 4 weeks my sister, sister-in-law, 2 best friends and work friend are all due their babies. Life feels so unfair. It really, really isn't that i don't want other people to have babies, I just want to be having babies with them. it just feels like it rubs it in my face that i can't. 

Sorry for the rant. On a lighter note, we're thinking about getting a dog! I'm very excited about the idea, and doing all the research has been a great distraction. I'm also considering acupuncture (something I never thought I'd try!) has anyone had experience of this? Good or bad? Trying to keep busy and distracted! 

Good luck to you all for this month xxxxx


----------



## MCER

Hi, I'm on my 4th tablet of the 6th of clomid. I'm really struggling and finding it hard to come to terms that's I'm not pregnant yet. Does anyone else feel like this? My husband and I have been trying for 2 years and have been taking clomid for 4 months 

X


----------



## Wellie-j

Thanks for the advice stelmat - let us know if the consultant agrees to more clomid. Fingers crossed

Forget-me-not, you are totally entitled to a rant! It is so difficult seeing others getting pregnant around you. even when you are pleased for them, it's impossible not to feel hurt. Im sorry the clomid didn't work for you and I wish you all the best with the next step and with your new four-legged friend! 

MCER, welcome! Yes I feel exactly the same and I'm only on my second round of clomid, it's just so hard not to think of it constantly. How many months of clomid are they giving you? Have you been monitored at all to see if you're ovulating? 

I call the consultants secretary tomorrow to get my day 21 result tomorrow. For the last week my boobs have been really sore, so really trying not to read in to this at all, after all as I haven't had any periods without them being induced for the last 10 years I've got no idea what pms symptoms I might get. So anxious waiting!!


----------



## Wellie-j

Just an update for you all, my day 21 test showed I did ovulate! Trying not to be too hopeful but it's so hard. I keep telling myself that it would be crazy luck to fall pregnant the first time I ever ovulate but still can't help but feel excited. Now the terrible waiting game...

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## stelmat

Great news Wellie, hope it turns to a bfp.

Forget me not I'm sorry clomid didn't work out for you.  It is totally normal to feel that way so don't feel bad or beat yourself up about it.  I'm the same, it isn't like I want their babies or don't want them to have them, I just want one of my own. Best of luck with your IVF cycle.  I think one of the reasons I don't feel ready to move to our one and only IVF go is I'm terrified that it won't work and then where do we go.


----------



## stelmat

So I've seen our consultant (a different one from normal) and he agreed to let me have another 3 months of clomid and if that doesn't work 3 months of letrozole before moving to our ivf attempt.  He did however say he wouldn't send me for mc testing as he thinks our mcs are the result of pcos and no other issues.  Not sure how much I believe that but I'm willing to run with it for the time being.

how is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Wellie-j

Hi Stelmat, brilliant news that the doc gave you more clomid. It's also nice to know that he want to try letrozole after that before resorting to ivf. Fingers crossed for these next 3 cycles!! 

Well, I'm really not sure if I'm out of the game for this month. I'm now cd 28, but the day before yesterday had some spotting so thought af was coming but then absolutely nothing yesterday and a tiny bit more spotting today...even though I'm pretty certain I'm out, until I get af still have that little bit of hope. I've been putting off testing as long as I can and will wait until Friday. I'll be 12 dpo by then so with a clearblue early kit I'm hoping I should get an accurate result. The wait is driving me  !!

What's new with everyone else?


----------



## littlem13

Ugh, the waiting is driving me mad this month.

I'm on day 24, I normally have a cycle anywhere between 25 and 28 days long.

My boobs have felt big and a bit sore for a couple of days but today I think they're shrinking which probably means I'm about to start AF. Also what I thought was me feeling all afternoon like I keep needing a wee is probably actually just cramps.

Now I'm just waiting for the inevitable.....

How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## littlem13

Sorry that was mega rude of me... I was in a flap at work and realised I offloaded without responding to any of you lovely lot that had posted before me...

Glad to hear they've let you give clomid another go before IVF Stelmat. I think that's definitely a positive sign  

Fingers and toes firmly crossed for you Wellie J, the wait is bloody torture I know I am definitely going loopy myself but at least it's nearly Friday! Good luck 

Xx


----------



## Wellie-j

Haha don't worry at all littlem! We all need to offload every now and then! The waiting is enough to drive you loopy isn't it! Got my fingers crossed for you too that af doesn't show up x


----------



## stelmat

I'm CD35 already, I am not really sure if I ovd or not this time, I did get a really great positive opk but never felt the egg pop and I usually do.  My temp has risen a bit, but not as much as it usually does after ov.  I didn't get my positive opk until last week though, so still got another week until I find out, then I can start clomid round 7.

We all seem to be getting to the end of our cycles at the moment, the waiting is a nightmare at times although I've not found this cycle too bad.  I think it is because I've already written it off being a natural cycle plus being insanely busy at work I've hardly had time to think about it.  We must be overdue a load of bfps on this thread, none so far is ridiculous!


----------



## Mifster

Hi Ladies

How is everyone getting on today?

forget-me-not - I'm so sorry to hear that Clomid has proved unsuccessful for you and wish you the very best of luck with your IVF journey. In terms of acupuncture, I tried it hoping to reduce back pain when I was in my twenties but it didn't seem to have any impact. Having said that, my friend swears by it. Maybe you should give it a try? 

bobo66 - Sorry about the BFN. Here's hoping for Cycle 3. x

Wellie-j - I hope you enjoyed your holiday in Cyprus and managed to get some rest and relaxation? I've experienced twinges the day prior to ovulation and in the days afterward - not sure what this indicates!?! I hope you get that BFP this month!

MCER - Welcome! I can totally relate, it really is a struggle. It's a battle every month to keep the emotions under control in order to function day to day.  

Stelmat - Good news about the Clomid! I share your fears in relation to IVF so it might be something we decide to request if possible.

littlem13 - You're right the wait is absolute torture! I'm CD 19 and am expecting AF at the beginning of August when we're away on holiday. We're staying in a lodge which has a hot tub but I'm not sure I can bring myself to use it until I know for certain if we are/aren't pregnant this month. I've heard that it's something you should avoid if you're pregnant due to the temperature. I'm torn between living life to the full in case we don't get that BFP and airing on the side of caution in case we do!


----------



## Wellie-j

Girls I got my BFP!

I tested Friday and yesterday (just in case I'd read it wrong, though that would be pretty difficult!) but wanted to wait until I saw the GP before saying anything because I couldn't believe it was true. We would have conceived whilst on holiday so maybe needed to get away from it all for it to happen, although it wouldn't have happened at all without Clomid.

Just wanted to thank all of you on here for your support, I was going mad until I found this group! 

I've got everything crossed for all of you to get your BFPs soon too and hopefully see you all on the early pregnancy group

Xx


----------



## Mifster

Congratulations Wellie-j! Fantastic news!


----------



## littlem13

Congratulations Wellie J! Great news! X


----------



## bobo66

Congratulations, Wellie J! That is wonderful news! Xx


----------



## stelmat

Great news Wellie, the first bfp for this thread, hopefully the first of many!


----------



## Fizzy_pop

Hello everybody! Newbie here. I've been trying to find a forum to chat on to share and learn from others' experiences. I also don't know much of the lingo so apologies for the lack of acronyms  

I've got PCOS and have very irregular periods from two month to six month cycles. I am now on my second cycle of clomid. I started out on 50mg but, although my day 11 scan showed a 1.2 follicle, it failed to grow and blood tests showed I didn't ovulate. I am now on 100mg and my day 12 scan yesterday showed a 1.1 follicle and the nurse was very negative about it coming to anything. I go back in for a day 15 scan so will see if anything has happened, but not hopeful.

Has anybody else failed to ovulate on earlier cycles but responded on a later cycle? Or found 150mg clomid worked?

x


----------



## stelmat

Hi Fizzy and welcome.  I started on 100 clomid and on my first scan there was nothing (well other than the usual tons of cysts).  They said they would rescan me in a few more days but weren't that hopeful.  At my next scan I had one follicle that had grown but wasn't that big, they thought just about enough.  They would have rescanned again but it was Christmas so they didn't and I just had the blood test afterwards that did show ovulation.  So don't worry too much as they can grow plenty big enough in a short ish space of time.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Fizzy_pop

Thank you for your response stelmat - it's helped me to keep positive. There are quite a few different nurses at the clinic and the last one I saw was really negative, which made me feel pretty rubbish! 
I see you're nearing the end of round 6 so fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## stelmat

Thanks, I've actually finished round six a few weeks ago.  I'm currently on a natural cycle and I think AF is due tomorrow or the following day.  I've then got three more cycles of clomid to try so fingers crossed!


----------



## bobo66

Thinking of you stelmat, mifster and little m as you get to testing time.

Welcome fizzy pop!

Congrats again Wellie j!

I ovulated but BFN again. And we've decided we need a break from the symptoms and the pressure (despite the emotional pain) and have a big life change coming up next June with new jobs, new area and new home for both of us so we'll probably need to wait until at least next spring if not summer/autumn before we can go back on Clomid again. I really hope most of you have got BFPs before then


----------



## babydust4me21

Hi ladies

Another newbie here!! I'm on my first cycle of clomid and had my 21 day prog yesterday. Got my result back today which was 67.6 which I assume means I've o'd? But does this mean I've more of a chance getting g a BFP with a good progesterone reading? The symptoms have been awful on clomid I have to say  .

I've to go back again tomorrow for a day 23 prog so I'm not sure why really?!?

Any help advice etc greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Jx


----------



## Fizzy_pop

Hi babydust! I'm afraid I don't know much about the prog tests - I had regular ultrasound scans and only one prog test which showed I hadn't ovulated and I don't know what level that was. Maybe ask the clinic when you got back? Presumably the better the result, the higher chance of a BFP.

A break at such a busy time, although a tough decision, sounds a good idea bobo. Lots of luck with everything.

I didn't ovulate with 100mg clomid so I'm going to have ovarian drilling, whilst they also check my tubes. I've never had surgery before so a bit nervous. Plus, there's a 3-4 month wait. We'll keep trying in the meantime and fingers crossed I'll have a natural cycle. I don't suppose anybody has any experience with ovarian drilling?


----------



## babydust4me21

Hey Fizzy pop I haven't had ovarian drilling but I have had a laparoscopy  with the dye to check my tubes. I was dreading it and likewise had to wait 3 months which just added to my fears and apprehension but I can honestly say it all went fine and recovery wasn't too long. So don't worry you'll be fine.

Jx


----------



## Fizzy_pop

Thanks babydust - that makes me feel better about it! I used to have a phobia of needles and, just generally, doctors!! So I've already conquered a few fears going through this process.
Hope all went well at your appointment.


----------



## babydust4me21

I still have a phobia of needles Fizzy Pop I dread every single blood appointment but everytime I just think this is all fir reason. A good cause. It does help. I should hopefully get the results of today's test tomorrow at some point. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## stelmat

bobo have a good break from it all, good luck with everything.

Fizzy not had it myself but I do know a lady who had ovarian drilling after a few rounds of clomid didn't work.  She then conceived about 3 cycles later with only metformin.

baby dust welcome, I hope your stay here is a short one.

I'm CD5, clomid cycle 7.  Had to have my blood taken today for my thyroid antibody trial so now looking a bit like a pin cushion!  I don't know if I got the placebo or the medication but looking at the pattern of my past blood work I think I may have the medication, so fingers crossed I can get pregnant on these next couple of cycles and stay on it for the pregnancy.


----------



## Fizzy_pop

stelmat, that's really promising. I've read quite a few success stories so I'm hoping it'll do some good. I think I definitely need to find out some more about metformin and see if I can get some through my clinic. I don't know much about your thyroid condition/trial, but really hoping this time round is a success for you.

babydust, fingers crossed!


----------



## babydust4me21

Stelmat my fingers are crossed for you x

We'll I got the result of the Day23 progesterone which was 42.9. So it's still up there but down a bit from Monday. My infertility nurse is on annual leave and I can't get the consultant. Struggling to get a docs appointment. Does anyone know if this is right. Should it drop by so much? Is high levels not needed to sustain a pregnancy?

HELP xx


----------



## littlem13

Hello ladies

I've been bit busy and haven't had a chance to log on.

Hello babydust4me21 - sorry I'm afraid I'm not very technical and don't have any experience of that so can't advise on your questions!
Stelmat, fingers are well and truly crossed for you, and hope you're on the medication not the placebo
Fizzy_pop i'm afraid I don't have any experience of ovarian drilling (I'm sure they could've found a nicer name for it!!!)  but positive that they are pursuing another avenue for you and hope that the wait goes quickly.
Bobo66 enjoy the break! 
Mifster I hope you are having / have had a fab holiday - and hope that you have had a chance to relax.....

It was a BFN for me I'm afraid (as expected) and AF appeared as normal. Now on my second round of climbed 50mg - currently on day 12.

xx


----------



## babydust4me21

Well cd28 today and AF due. No sign as yet everything is crossed but trying to be realistic about it. I have heard that clomid can extend your cycle somewhat?!? The 2ww has been torture but find out one way or the other soon enough I suppose.
Xx


----------



## Mifster

Hi Ladies

I didn't expect to be posting again so soon! Unfortunately, my husband was taken ill on our way to France so we had to abandon our holiday. The Doctors think it's viral so hopefully he will get better soon. It's been a bad month all round as Cycle 3 was a BFN for us. I'm not sure what we'll do this month as I don't feel that either of us are physically or mentally well enough to 'try'. I'm sure we'll get things back on track soon though - positive thoughts and all that! ;-) 

littlem 13 - Sorry to hear about the BFN. Here's hoping for your next round.  
Stelmat - I too hope you have the medication and not the placebo. From what you've said it sounds promising. Fingers crossed for you. 
babydust4me21 - Sorry I can't answer your questions either. My nurse and consultant have never gone into a great deal of detail when sharing results with me.
Bobo66 - It sounds like a sensible approach. Something we might consider too given recent events. I hope all goes well with the new jobs and house move.
Fizzy_pop - I haven't had ovarian drilling either but have had laparoscopies to check tubes and remove endo. It wasn't anywhere near as bad as I expected and the recovery was pretty quick. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. x


----------



## Fizzy_pop

Hey ladies! 
Well done on getting through the 2WW babydust! Exciting times   are you going to test soon? Here's hoping it's great news! Come on the BFP!!
Littlem, sorry to hear it was a BNP last time round and hoping this one is more successful. Are you monitored with scans or just blood tests? And yes, the name is awful...drilling! Ergh! I've attempted to learn the technical, less horrifying name but keep forgetting. 
Mifster, sounds like you've had a lot on your plate - especially sorry to hear you had to cancel your holiday   Some time out definitely can't hurt - it'll probably help - and I'm sure things will be back on track before you know it. Sending positive vibes your way!!
I'm trying to not become obsessed with checking for natural signs of ovulation now I'm off the meds and waiting for surgery. I've started regularly using OPKs for the first time and checking temps, so hoping that'll help ease my mind so I'm not overanalysing every potential bodily sign and symptom!


----------



## babydust4me21

Unsuccessful first round of clomid. AF showed earlier. Another rollercoaster of emotions from Wednesday when I start round 2 xx


----------



## birdey

Morning all,

Sorry have not posted for a while, I will read back through and catch up.

Hope u all are well xx

I ended up having hsg last week and amazingly both tubes are clear so they have said three more rounds of Clomid . If that didn't work they will try ovarian drilling. 

Find it so draining so am trying to focus on weight loss as no that will help with cycles etc but can't stop eating


----------



## Jemily121

Hi guys, 

Only my second post on here. Fairly new to this world! 

Had 1 month of Clomid and made 2 very large cysts! 

On Metformin 850mg (PCOS) 

Month off for that to clear. 

Now on my 2WW after my first month of Tamoxifen - had scans and I have actually Ovulated!! Woop!  

I have had a small amount of bleeding today - is this normal/ok?? Small amount of pink blood las night after intercourse and this AM. Just feeling a bit nervous

Many thanks I advance 

Jenny


----------



## stelmat

Hello all how is everyone getting on?

Welcome Jenny.  Hope tamoxifen works for you, how many days past ovulation are you?

birdey good news about your tubes.  I'm on a diet I need to lose 5k.  Eating low gi does help with the hunger, might be worth looking into if you don't already do it.

babydust sorry round one was a fail.  Good luck with round two, how many rounds have you got?

Mifster sorry to hear about your husband and holiday, hope he is ok now.

Fizzy I like to temp I do find it gives a pattern even with my crazy temps and it is good to know things are happening!

littlem how is round two going?

I'm 3dpo on clomid cycle 7.  My nipples are sore, which is unusual for me so soon after ov, it usually takes longer.  I'm hoping that means that a juicy egg or two popped out and are ready to rock and roll!  The ttw does seem to be dragging but I have got a busy few days coming up with weddings, funerals and work (and I'm making the wedding cake eek, just waiting for bits to cool at the moment!) so that will keep me occupied....


----------



## littlem13

Hello lovelies

Mid accounts for work so haven't got long, just a quick post to say I'm on day 25 - my boobs have literally been throbbing for the last 48 hours, been INCREDIBLY emotional and moody as well, I think my husband thinks I have gone insane   I don't *feel* pregnant, just like normal PMT symptoms but x 10!

Will try and pop in later and see how everyone is doing Xx


----------



## Jemily121

Hi Stelmat, 

Thanks for the reply. I'm now on cycle day 31 (period due any day). I've had a small amount of cramping and very small amount of blood yesterday. Nothing today. 

Boobs are not sore or anything. Just a bit of back ache. 

My husband is off to China for a week with work tomorrow too!! Gaaaah. 

Feeling nervous now! 

Jenny x


----------



## stelmat

How is everyone getting on?

I'm 11dpo and I got a bfp and 1-2 weeks on a digi today!  Really excited, although I have to admit I find it hard to believe that this will turn into a baby.  I've got a super high chance of mc but I'm going to enjoy this as much as possible for as long as possible!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Stelmat,
Very pleased to read this. So happy for you.  

jade xx


----------



## bobo66

Ah Stelmat! That is lovely news! Hoping and praying this one sticks. X


----------



## Mifster

Fantastic news Stelmat! Wishing you all the best. x


----------



## Crescent

Congratulations Stelmat, how is it going? Was it just clomid or metformin also and what dose? I really hope it sticks.
I have had letrozole this cycle, got positive LH surge on day 14 and having day 21 blood test tomorrow, not sure what to do if this doesn't work out though as also have more clomid, letrozole or tamoxifen...
Good luck X


----------



## stelmat

Thank you all.  How is everyone else getting on?

Crescent it was 125 clomid, 500 metformin, low dose asprin, high dose folic acid and I'm also on a trial for recurrent mc (and although I don't know if I have the placebo or the medication I think I have the actual medication which is 50mcg thyroxine).

Is this your first cycle on letrozole?  I was given three more cycles of clomid (so cycles 7-9 in total) and then told I could try three of letrozole if that didn't work.  So this was my 7th clomid cycle in total.


----------



## Crescent

Hi stelmat, thanks for your message, I hope all is still going well, how do you feel? Do you think it was the trial that made the difference? I guess you were ovulating with clomid then. I have been on metformin for many years, have had about 8 rounds of clomid all at 50mg, also tried Menopur, this was the first time with letrozole, 7.5 mg which is three times the usual dose I think. I can't decide what to do if this doesn't work, I don't know if it's safe to take the drugs for so long. 
Did you have progesterone tests on day 21 to confirm ovulation? My levels are always pretty low, usually less than 20 nmol/l and I think it should be more than 30? 
Good luck X


----------



## stelmat

I had bloods done on my first clomid cycle which came back at 35.  I was pretty disappointed as I've seen that most clomid ladies have a higher result.  That was on 100 clomid.  I haven't had them done since.  My clinic wanted them over 30.  Have you had bloods done each cycle?

I feel fine, I wouldn't know I was any different to normal other than my boobs are a bit sore.  I'm struggling to stay positive though as I just find it difficult to believe this will work and it feels like I'm waiting for it to all go wrong.  I'm not sure how to change my mindset.


----------



## Crescent

Hi stelmat well you are young so you have that on your side and maybe with this trial it will help. I have one book which is really positive called the Fertile Female by Julia Indichova, has anyone tried that or any of her teleconferences? 

I have had blood tests most months and nothing over 30 for a year now. I'm not sure what else to do. Most things on the internet seem to be just focussed on making money. 

Think positive X


----------



## Crescent

Hi, how is everyone getting on? Has everyone moved to a different thread? My firet cycle of letrozole just failed so I'm quite depressed about that, the progesterone level was only 14. I will try it again but not sure what else to do xxx


----------



## MrsJ24

Hi everyone, 
I'm on day 16 of my first cycle with clomid to try and conceive my first baby and was looking for people who are also taking clomid or who have done in the past to share stories, hints, tips, side effects and just some support really! 
Everyone I know has managed to pregnant after less than a year and I'm the first person I know to take to clomid so I'm just looking for FF buddies to share the journey with. 
I've definitely found that I've had a few side effects on clomid, such as hot sweats and mood swings (I get wound up so easily now lol!)
Hoping that I can share this journey with some lovely FF ladies and that we can all share BFP soon.
Much love and baby dust!
Xx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hi MrsJ24, 

I am on Day 16 of my second cycle 

I was informed that on round one, I didn't ovulate but I had a vastly reduced cycle to just 33 days but I am additionally taking metformin so maybe that was my push. 

In terms of side effects, I've taken it at night as I read that was the best way to reduce major symptoms. In round one I had a terrible headache for the duration of taking it and felt 'fuzzy' if that makes sense?! 

This cycle however, I am moody, prone to outbursts and appear to have resorted to being a spoilt 5 year old at times! I'm hoping that because I've got the extra side effects this month, that it is working! 

I did have a gripe with our consultant as he gave us a window to have sex in, but we've decided that once a period is done, we'd have sex every other day until the next cycle starts to give us the most chance! 

Have you had any brilliant meltdowns? I had one in the supermarket at the weekend. Resulted in me sulking in the car for half and hour whilst the other half finished the food shop!


----------



## Mifster

Unfortunately, our final cycle of Clomid was unsuccessful so we now start our IVF journey. Thank you to everyone who has shared their thoughts and offered me words of encouragement on this thread. I wish you all the very best! X


----------



## birdey

Hi all,


We have just started fifth cycle, just got over ohss which was horrible. Only this and one more cycle and then think that is it as can't do more ivy.


Hope u lovely ladies are all well xx


----------



## stelmat

Hi MrsJ, good luck with your clomid cycle, what dose are you on?  I got my bfp from my 7th round of clomid (at 125mg), I'm currently just over 11 weeks so hoping this one is a keeper.  I took my clomid at night, my side effects were being a bit hotter before ov (less so as I did more cycles), being a bit touchy and moody and I put on weight, which was a bit of a bummer.  I did manage to lose all but 1kg of what I put on between cycles 6-7 (I had a break of one natural cycle in between the two).


----------



## MrsJ24

Hello! 
Congratulations stelmat, that's brilliant. Good luck, hope everything goes well!!
I'm on 50mg at the moment, but have my first blood test tomorrow to see if I've ovulated or if the dose needs upping. 
I agree loudlikelove, me and my husband have decided to have sex every other day to increase chances. Does all get a bit tiring though!! 
My main symptoms have been hot flushes and being irritated! Me and my husband had a massive screaming match at each other the other night due to something about the sky go app!!
I think I will start taking it at night, thanks for the advice!


----------



## loudlikelove

Do let us know how you get on MrsJ24. 
I'm so thankful that the Day 21 blood test is just one vial! 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and I hope hubby wasn't too mean in the aftermath.


----------



## MrsJ24

Morning! 
Yes, definitely will keep you updated! Had my day 21 blood test so hopefully that will come back and say I've ovulated   Let us know how you get on your your blood test.
Oh hubby was fine, if we ever argue it's all forgotten about after 10 mins. Can't stand dragging it out or holding a grudge! 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## MrsJ24

How is everyone today? 
Loudlikelove - did you get your blood test results yet? Hospital would like to increase my dosage to 75mg. She said that my body had a good response to the clomid but they would like to increase it, so fingers crossed for next month!
Not been feeling very well the last few days. Very tired, headachey and feeling quite queasy most days, not sure if that's due to the tablets or due to eating crap food for a week! 
Will have to get back on slimming world and see if I feel any better. 
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hi MrsJ! 

Rang for my results yesterday and I showed no ovulation again so my dose has again been upped so will now be 150mg on round 3. 

I'm so happy you responded well! When are you thinking of testing? I'm hoping that my cycle is reduced like last time so in ten days time, I'll have to test if Aunt Flo doesn't show. 

The queasiness is awful isn't it? I'd much rather just throw up and feel woozy day in and day out. 

x


----------



## MrsJ24

Hi loudlikelove, 
Thank you!! I'm sorry that you didn't ovulate this month, fingers crossed for next month! 
I wasn't going to test this month - I don't want the disappointment of a negative test if I haven't ovulated. 
Had a long chat with my hubby last night as I'm feeling really guilty that we're not pregnant yet. I just feel like it's all my fault because I'm not ovulating. I try and be good and stick to eating well and exercise, I've cut out coffee and alcohol and try to think positive but some days I just want to eat bad and have a drink and when I do I feel really guilty. We've only been trying 2 years but some days it feels like forever and I get so disheartened   
I'm sorry for the negative post today, I'm just feeling quite down in the dumps about everything. Here's to thinking positive, tomorrow is another day! 
Hope you're having a more positive day than me. It's so lovely having someone to talk to  
Xx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hi MrsJ24,

It is so easy to feel guilty isn't it? And from the tiniest things. It's like a little trap, you feel a little naughty, splurge, and then put down your next cycle to the fact you had that cream cake which really, doesn't have anything to do with it! 

I keep finding myself apologising to the OH. He's reassuring in telling me that it's not my fault, but when you know the sole reason for a lack of conception is your haywire ovulation, then ARGH! 

It is great having someone to talk to and especially the same amount of time 'trying' as well


----------



## MrsJ24

Hi loudlikelove, 
So finally managed to speak with the hospital properly. She advised that my hormone level was at 25 when they are looking for 40? Will be doubling my clomid dose to 100mg  next month. 
I have been really struggling with serious cramps and back ache the last 2 days. Not had period pain like it before! No AF yet though ?? Also found that I'm struggling with my sleep. Normally I'm asleep with 2 mins of going to bed but now I'm taking time drop off and waking in the night! 
Did you find that your period pain/symptoms got worse on clomid? 
How are you doing? Did you test yet? Or has AF reared her ugly head yet? It's weird, but because I don't have regular periods I don't mind when I get my period as it means that my body is doing something!! 
Xx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hello  

I get this weird pains which I used to get with my PCOS. I've put it down to the ovaries being enlarged  

A hot water bottle has helped with my sleeping. It's as if I'm more aware of noise and light. So very annoying. 

My last period was definitely more painful, but I found the Clomid reduced the flow and the period itself.

I'm doing the whole feeling sorry for myself at the moment. I'm on day 29 and my last cycle was only 33 days. I'm trying to wait for AF to appear in all her glory but I know in a couple of days I'll cave and then get upset with the one line! 

How about you? Have you tested yet? xx


----------



## MrsJ24

Morning!
I tested this morning, I just couldn't wait any more - BFN   I knew it was going to be negative but I did it anyway! Why do I do it to myself?? Obviously still no sign of AF yet. Let me know if you test and what happens!
Pain seems to have eased up a bit though thankfully - been using my hot water bottle and heated pillow. 
Just need to remember that next cycle is a new cycle and we will get pregnant!! I've decided that I'm going to start using OPK's to see if they help at all - it's worth a try! 
Hope you have a great day! xx


----------



## loudlikelove

Morning! 

Don't feel too downhearted   I'm going to test in the morning as it's day 32 the day before AF popped up last time. I will get the BFN but there's something inside wanting to know all the same! 

I so struggle with that positivity but yes, you're so right. New cycle, new start!


----------



## MrsJ24

Hello, 

So AF arrived last night. That's okay though, I can deal with it. New cycle, new start! Going to be more positive this month, remember to take my multivitamin, do my yoga, no coffee, no alcohol, eating well, meditation etc. 

Let me know what happens with your test  

Sending positive thoughts and baby dust!! 

(Sorry for the sickly sweet positive post, just feeling very positive right now!  )

xx


----------



## Anna32TTC

Hello, 

I hope you don't mind me joining...this is my first time on a forum. I'm in the dreaded 2ww having had my first Clomid cycle and more than ever I am obsessing over every little ache, twinge, etc and I can't switch off from it...v.annoying! 

It has been a comfort to know that others are in the same boat as it seems there is no one I know going through this, they have either got pregnant on the first try, had their babies years ago or at not at that stage in their life so it is very difficult for them to understand the rollercoaster of emotions I seem to have no control over. We've been TTC for 15 months (not long I know compared to some). 

xxx


----------



## MrsJ24

Hello, 
Of course we don't mind! 
I know, as much as you say to yourself that you're not going to analyse every single thing, you do, you just can't help it! 
It does feel like everyone else decides to have a baby and then magically they are pregnant after only a few months! You're happy for them but at the same time it's difficult not to feel upset. I have to keep reminding myslef that anytime anyone announces their pregnancy that I don't know how long they've been trying for and they might be in the same boat as me etc. 
How long into your tww are you? Have you had your blood test yet to see if you have ovulated?
Loudlikelove have you tested yet? How are you getting on? 
I love logging on to here and seeing messages. As sad as I am that we are in this situation it's great to have lovely people to talk with each day. 
Xxx


----------



## Anna32TTC

Hello MrsJ24 

Thank you for your very welcoming reply.I'm a total newbie to this forum stuff but was getting to the point where I need to speak with others who understand. It's is nice to know I'm not the only one who analyses every single thing, reading peoples posts it seems pretty normal which is very reassuring (I feel a bit nuts sometimes about it all).

You are right about the pregnancy announcements, you never know peoples stories. I came off ******** recently as there were so many and I was getting ridiculously emotional every time- definitely helps to take a break from social media during these times- I never thought I'd feel like this.

I'm 5 dpo (as per opk) so another 9 days to go. I ended up having my blood test 3dpo, I think the nurse thought I'd ovulate earlier so would have been 6dpo but the result was 56.7. First result that has come back showing anything (naturally levels were very low) so hopefully its a fair sign I ovulated this month- they found x2 20mm follicles on my scan on 50mg Clomid. It's early days though and I'm just in the negative place at the moment where you convince yourself it won't work.

Sorry to read that AF appeared for you this month, your positivity though is really encouraging. Lots of luck this time around!! x

Hi Loudlikelove too I hope your ok?- I see you were about to take a test. 

xxx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hi Anna and MrsJ  

I have taken a test and got a BFN. No surprise there but of no comfort when AF still hasn't show up  

Anna - that's a brilliant progesterone result! I'm not sure what mine was the first cycle, this cycle was just 2.5. 

MrsJ - I am loving your positivity for your new cycle. I feel like that's what cycle 3 needs especially as it will be our last. 

A friend of ours has just had her second baby which has been hard. I'm semi lucky to not be surrounded by friends with kids although this would maybe be helpful if we end up adopting. Although the other half has banned me from mentioning the A word until we're officially out of the natural TTC game. 

Have either of you put limits on your treatment? xx


----------



## Anna32TTC

Hi Loudlikelove, 

Thanks for your reply. I am sorry to hear about your BFN result. Wishing you and Mrs J all the best and a fresh start for cycle 3!!- I've seen lots of positive stories about BFP's for cycle 3!

Yes I think it is quite hard to be around others having babies- I always feel so guilty as I am really happy for them but feel sad at the same time. 

I'm probably a bit like your husband in that I don't think about the A word as yet. When I have thought about it I think I have probably got myself upset about the possibility of not being able to conceive- so taking the one step at a time approach for now. If I were to think about a limit I think we would maybe go to 5 IVF attempts if needed as have known others that it took 5 attempts and then had success- but would have to be prepared for a difficult road trying that many times.

Thanks about the result- I am trying not to get my hopes up for it though-although still obsessing over every little sign of course (gosh I'm a miserable one- sorry!)... We are not sure about DH sperm results- the first sample came back at a count of 4 million- so they thought we might have to go straight to IVF but requested a second retest- the second came back surprisingly at 16.7 million (told the norm is above 15 million), motility 52% and normal forms 0.5% (normal 4% or more)- the docs said it was in the normal range so to start Clomid (because of my lack of ovulation/irregular periods)but the results are still pretty borderline and the normal forms should be above 4% - i'm not sure it matters about the normal forms- some say it does and other research says it doesn't matter so I'm not sure what to think.

xxx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hi Anna and MrsJ. Hope you're both okay? 

I had a semi breakdown last night thanks to a bit of cystitis popping on by as well as PMT. 

I can feel Aunt Flo's arrival is imminent and I'm having a whole wave of emotions with that as this is the last round of Clomid we said we would do. It also means the other silly signs I was holding onto weren't in fact pregnancy symptoms at all. 

Bah. Anyway. Enough self pity. Anna, I have read that a progesterone reading of 15 or more when taking medication is classed as great, so for yours to be high is something to celebrate  Especially when us irregular folk struggle with a peak! 

MrsJ, have you started your next round now? Any side effects? 

Wishing you both well. Love that I have fellow Clomid folk to speak to xx


----------



## MrsJ24

Hello ladies, how are you both? 

I'm alright, but feels like I'm starting to come down with a sore throat   I have asthma and haven't had my flu jab yet so hopefully it doesn't amount to anything!

Yep, started on cycle 2 of clomid after an extremely short period, 2 days!! All those painful cramps for 2 days! Take my last dose of clomid tonight, then the fun starts again    Side effects I've noticed, is feeling tired ALL THE TIME! I also feel like everything is drying out, no matter how much water I drink. I feel like my eyes are dry (not fun as I wear contact lenses) always thirsty, dry hair and skin. Maybe that's the hormones? Or maybe I'm looking into things too much?? Also find that I'm getting cold sweats in the night? Anybody else having weird side effects? 

Going use OPK this month, I read that you have to wait 3 days after you last clomid tablet before testing, is that right? 

Oh loudlikelove, I am so sorry   Do you mind me asking why you are only have 3 cycles of clomid rather than the 6? Do you know what your next steps are? 

Me and my husband have talked through every single option with regards to having kids. We'll try the 6 cycles of clomid and if that doesn't work than it will be IVF. I'd rather wait to have IVF until we can afford more tries as we would only get one chance on the NHS. Don't know how we would ever afford it though. We have also discussed surrogacy with my sister (she has 3 children) and adoption. If for whatever reason it doesn't work with the options then we have said at least we will still have each other and that's the most important thing! 

Anna - how long do you have until you can test? It's so difficult to not obsess over every thing.

It's so good having you both to talk to. Loudlikelove, will you keep us up to date with all your treatments and what's going on with you? Don't want to loose contact with either of you! 

Hope you are both well! 

xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi ladies 

Looking to join you and as you can see by my signature I am doing things slightly backwards 
I have just had a failed IVF cycle and I am now waiting on AF to start my first round of clomid - 2 cycles of clomid then my possible last IVF if nothing happens x
Never taken clomid before so what can I expect? Xx


----------



## Anna32TTC

Hi All, 

Loudlikelove I hope you are feeling a little better today. Horrible to have cystitis on top of AF, I hope it clears up quickly. Totally understandable having the wave of emotions. All the best for cycle three, what's that phrase 'third time lucky' or 'three times a charm' so don't give up hope. 

MrsJ good to hear cycle two is underway. I hope the side effects are not too bad for you. It looks like I'm joining you for cycle two as AF seems to have appeared early this morning... really weird  as only day 22 and was expecting it next tues/wed. Read it can appear earlier though.. Pretty gutted but what can you do.... I thought it might of dried me out too last month, wondering whether to try preseed, any experience with this? I'm not sure re:using OPK's three days after...used one this month and think I started it two or three days after just based it on my last cycle length. 

Hello highland girl- welcome to the chat- keep us posted with how your first cycle goes. I didn't have too many obvious side effects but I think they might have appeared after taking tablets as I was especially moody, argumentative this month. Good luck x

Take care ladies, really is a help to chat on here. It would be great to keep in touch as we go through all this Xxx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hello all! 

I feel like a G&T with this party going on  

MrsJ - in regards to 3 cycles of Clomid, when we went to the consultant, he prescribed Clomid for 4 months (which will be 3 cycles now) and then he would send me for a HSG. My partner and I agreed that we would just undertake 3 cycles (regardless of the consultant possibly prescribing more). I've been quite eager to impose limits. Maybe through fear of being put on all sorts of medication. I'm not willing to undertake IVF as I don't like to take medication. It's been very hard for me just to take Clomid, never mind everything else that comes with IVF. I feel like it's so important to have a finish line in sight. This may come from my desire to adopt although the other half is liking that idea less and less as time goes on  
        - in regards to the OPKs, start testing from day 7. I've read that you can ovulate from day 8 onwards which is crazy! 

Anna - I am definitely feeling better today. AF arrived yesterday meaning round 3 starts today. Yikes. We have pre seed. Definitely do not fill the applicator up! Apply by hand has helped us out and add as needed!  

Hi highlandgirl! I have had some emotional bursts which is hilarious (although not so much when it's happening!)

I had a thought at breakfast this morning that the chances are Clomid will work for one us and I don't want anyone to be scared of saying it   It will be ****, but I'll still be happy for you  

Have a great evening everyone. Here's to 150mg of Clomid at 8pm! xx


----------



## alittlenervous

Hope I'm ok to join this thread!  Hello everyone  

I am 36 and decided to try to get pregnant myself via frozen sperm from abroad.  I only have enough for 5 goes at around £800 per go.  I am under subfertility at the hospital as all my hormone tests came back ok apart from cortisol is high, out of top end of high range and progesterone the best I got with NHS was 16.9 and a private one 19.  I have been told as those levels I am not ovulating and it needs to be over 30.  I get strong 2 lines every month on ovulation tests, the heavy CM and ovulation pain but apparantly I am not ovulating even though my period also comes 14/15 days after the postive test

I am back at the clinic at my local hospital 9th December.  I have had 3 months of bloods, cycle day 21, 28 and if I got that far 32 progesterone, day 2 - 4 bloods (LH, FSH, TSH, prolactin) and rubella. I have also had swabs taken.  I also paid for a private AMH and it came back at 13.4 which I am concerned is to low and my private FSH on day 3 was 8.05.  My nurse told me that usually they give Clomid but as I am single and not having regular sex they wouldn't.  I will be asking for it next time I go as even doing AI I need to be ovulating lol so she made no sense there!!  She said if all my tests come back ok minus the progesterone she will refer me to the Hewitt Centre in Liverpool.  The will pay for the first consult but then I need to pay for 2 x 6 rounds (so 12) of IUI!!!  The if that fails I will get one go of free IVF on the NHS.  I rang the Hewitt Centre and we went through the prices and I am lookin at 10-11 grand.  Never going to happen and she said she thought it was mad I needed so many in my area for a help on the NHS.  My nurse told me never to go down the self AI route as it's wouldn't work and I would have wasted all that money for nothing so slightly dreading my next appointment.  

Either way I will be getting Clomid from the NHS if they will let me have it or will pay to buy it as a private prescription.  Cycle wise I'll probably be starting Clomid 22nd/23rd December.  Great timing lol.    I am nervous of the side effects but also pinning my hopes on it working.    Sorry for rambling.  I have no one else to talk to as all my friends have children.  Thank you x


----------



## MrsJ24

Hi everyone!! 
Is anyone else really confused by the new look of the website? I get so lost now!? 

Loudlikelove, how are you getting on? Have you noticed any other side effects from taking a bigger dose? Taking it at night definitely reduced any side effects so thank you for suggesting that! 
I understand the whole time limit thing otherwise where would you draw the line. I'm 28 and DH is 30 so at the moment we are happy to try clomid for as long as we can and if it doesn't work I'm open to trying IVF. 

There was this really good vlog on ******** by a couple called Ellie and Jamie. It was on the my baba page and they were going through IVF and I found that it really helped me and made the whole process look a lot less scary. It's a very good watch and would definitely recommend watching it, even if you don't want IVF. I think it just helps hearing someone be so open about infertility and has made me a lot more open also. 

Anna, I can't believe you had such a short cycle this month?! You must have ovulated very early? Good luck for cycle 2! 

Highlandgirl - I found that my first month taking clomid I was very angry and argumentative. My first cycle I took it in the morning but after loudlikelove suggested taking it in the evening I found that my second cycle had less side effects. 

Alittlenervous, do let us know how you get on with everything and if you get clomid. Unfortunately I cannot give you any advise on your situation but I'm wishing you the best of luck. It's so difficult when everyone you know had children, they can never fully understand, unless they've been in a similar situation. 

Good luck to everyone this month and let us know how you get on! 😊
Xxx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hi all, 

Well Clomid round 3 is a punch in the face. I'm so emotional, but not sure if that's just the PMT during Aunt Flo's visit. There's been free flow of tears most of the weekend. A pretty unreasonable and childish outburst on Saturday morning also occurred. 

Trying to remain upbeat and positive is so hard when I'm feeling beat down and fed up. I got in a little bit of a tizz because it had cropped up that the OH doesn't want to adopt anymore which sent us both into a little bit of a meltdown I think and a whole bunch of what-ifs when we should both be (and now are) trying to focus on the now and trying to get through this Clomid cycle! 

I have noticed my period incredibly painful this month and the hot water bottle only taking the edge of the pain. I should probably take some paracetamol but I don't like to! I sometimes wonder why I'm so bloody stubborn. 

Thanks for the heads up on the vlog MrsJ. I hope to have a look this evening 

alittlenervous - welcome. Please be prepared that it may not just be a private prescription you need to pay for. I had to have a scan before starting Clomid that I'm not sure you may also be charged for? But as MrsJ said, do let us know how you get on. 

Hope your weekends were all good xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies 
AF has arrived with a boom! Starting Clomid 50mg tomorrow and having a scan at the local hospital but paying privately for it so here's hoping we have something to work with   
Xx


----------



## Anna32TTC

Hello all, 

A bit of a hectic weekend so just catching up on the messages. 

Mrs J-I hope round 2 is going ok?- Good the side effects are less taking it at night- great to get tips from each other here. 

Loudlikelove-really sorry to read about your weekend and feeling upset. I hope your feeling better? It's really easy to look ahead but there are still a few more tricks they can try before you get to that stage and maybe by then your OH would rethink the adoption thing.... I think most guys often don't look past next week let alone further down the line. I have had similar conversations but I think it might be a case of crossing that bridge if you come to it in some cases.This is certainly not an easy journey and it's fraught with emotions.xx

Highland girl- good luck for starting the clomid tomorrow keep us posted on how you get on, great you have a scan arranged.

hello alittlenervous- welcome to the chat-totally get the thing with having friends who have children...some of mine have said they feel guilty as they have children which I then feel awful about.. needless to say I don't discuss it with them anymore. It sounds like starting clomid will hopefully kick start things then I guess it's about timing about IUI/IVF. I hope you find out more information at your next appointment. Keep us posted. 

Weird week- so in my last post I though AF arrived on CD 21 but it lasted 24 hours (normally up to 7 days but have had spotting before) and then it disapeared so haven't started round 2 yet now CD 28 and waiting- it feels like AF is on the way 

Anyway catch up again soon xxx


----------



## loudlikelove

Good morning all! 

I'm just waiting for 29th November to come on by for my blood test. I am using ovulation tests this time round which I've shirked on in the past. I'm feeling like I need to know what's going on before the Drs do! 

Thank you for your kind words Anna. I think  you may be right. We had a little heart to heart last night and I think after this it's a break for us (which we knew anyway) but for definite! Do you think you might test? Or are you waiting for AF? 

Hope everyone else is doing okay with their journeys. I feel like taking things in my stride (for today at least!). One day at a time.... xx


----------



## alittlenervous

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome     

I had a little wobble this morning and emailed the subfertility nurse asking for my results as panicking it won't happen for me.  What triggered it was yesterday finding out my sister who has stage 4 endo has just found out she's pregnant with her first child.  I am so excited and happy for her so feel really selfish for turning it into what if I never get to make that announcement.

Good luck to everyone who's just started Clomid or in that 2ww.  Hugs to everyone as I know how emotional this journey can be let alone without the added hormones from the drugs.  Big hugs and big good luck to everyone xx


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies, sorry I've been awol for while. Hope u all ok.
Well rounded five was also a no go, so just started on last cycle. Feel now that this will not happen, we can't go through more ivf so last shot for one more round of Clomid.
So hard a journey
Kirst


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi ladies 

Baseline scan shows 4 follies on each ovary now waiting for day 13 scan to see if the clomid works for me xx
Hope you are all staying sane? X


----------



## MrsJ24

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all doing well.

I was sad to read your post on the 14th loudlikelove but glad that you're feeling more positive now. I'm using ovulation tests this time too to hopefully give me an idea of what my body is doing. Let us know how you get on with them.

Anna - that's really odd that AF appeared for one day. Have you mentioned it to the fertility clinic? 

Alittlenervous I know how you feel. I got a negative pregnancy test the day that my little sister announced that she was pregnant a week after meeting a guy. Didn't speak to her for 3 days. Did you get an answer from the fertility nurse. 

Best of luck on your last cycle of clomid Birdey. We'll all have our fingers crossed for you. 

Highlandgirl good news about your scans! Let us know how day 13 scan goes. 

I'm having a bad cycle and feeling quite negative this month. Cycle day 11 I started to get terrible cramps that no amount of pain killers and hot water bottles would shift. Still have pains now but actually able to walk now!  Called the fertility clinic and the woman I spoke to said that due to not having regular periods each month I am not used to period pain    this is definitely not period pain.  She did go on to explain that it also can be due to my ovaries being over stimulated or small cysts bursting on my ovaries. All my ovulation tests have come up negative so far. Pain was so bad that that me and DH couldn't do the BD. Also had to buy pre seed for this month for reasons you'll understand!!

Really struggling the last few days and feeling quite sorry for myself. DH has been wonderful though. Sorry for the long negative post, just struggling with everything right now 

Xxx


----------



## Anna32TTC

Hi all,
Glad your feeling a bit better loudlikelove-I quite like using the OPK's gives you a bit more of an idea of when to time things. When I had my scan the nurse thought I'd possibly ovulate the next day but it wasn't until 4 days later on the OPK which was a first. Fingers crossed for your blood test 29th!

alittlenervous hope your feeling better- understandable having a wobble with news-just had a friend announce their pregnant too.

Birdey all the best for round 5, what dose are you on?

Highlandgirl good news about 4 follies, when do you get your next scan?

MrsJ- it sounds like you have been through a hell of a time this month- I hope the pains have past but your resting up?

I'm obsessing as cycle normally no more than 28 days (but has been pretty irregular anything between 23 and 28 days long) now CD31, haven't tested yet because of the weird day 21 1 day AF/possibly spotting. 

I didn't ring the fertility clinic as I have had spotting happen before starting clomid..strange light bleeding then 3 days of nothing then AF appears at its worst so I was anticipating this was going to happen again but now it's 9 days later. I have read all over the internet that Clomid can lengthen your cycle though-and women testing and getting BFN's so I am trying to hold out till tomorrow if AF doesn't show. The guidance from my clinic is also to wait 7 days from when your period was due so if I went by CD 28 that would mean I should wait till next Wednesday- might go mad if I don't check tomorrow though!!

xxx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hello all! 

Just thought I'd pop by briefly to say hello and I hope everyone is doing okay. Not getting much on OPKs at the moment so it doesn't look hopeful but at least I'll feel prepared.

I tried acupuncture on Friday which was interesting. I felt very relaxed and felt very chilled and less stressed than I had been. I thought I was doing particularly well until the badly timed hot chocolate at the garden centre coincided with Santa's arrival and the gang of parents with their bigger can of young children. I'm usually quite good at controlling myself in public so it was quite embarrassing when it all got too much halfway through a hot chocolate and the tears rolling down my face. I'm trying to take the positive from the situation in that the exposure to that kind of situation with help in the future but we'll see. 

I've additionally seem to have forgotten about taking metformin for several days and can't find the inclination to start taking it again. 

Contrary to the tone of this post, I'm not completely miserable! I'm somewhat looking forward to more acupuncture this coming Friday!

Again, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi ladies 

I have finished my clomid and now awaiting the smiley face on my digital clear blue but will start DTD from Saturday - day 11. I feel bloated and have a dull ache in the ovaries - is this normal ? Feels the same as when I was on my IVF TX?
I have a scan on Monday but just a bit scared to DTD as feel it might be sore - sorry TMI x also if I have any more than 1 follies developing - eek! 
Any advice / thoughts ? 
Thanks ladies xx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hi highlandgirl, 

A dull ache is signs of ovulation. 

Can I ask why you're waiting until Day 11? I was told from Day 8!!! The window seems to go on forever! 

Preseed would help in regards to fears of being sore, and remember to relax! xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi loudlike 
Thanks for your reply xx the clinic advised day 11 onwards and nothing on the opk yet so was waiting till 11 and my last cycle was 35 days long after my IVF tx so they said clomid day 2-6 then DTD day 11 scan day 13 which is Monday x
How are you all doing anyway ? X


----------



## loudlikelove

How is everyone doing? 

I had my day 21 test for round 3 yesterday, a follow up with the consultant is booked for January and I called today to find out if I need to have a HSG done on my next cycle before we see him. 

I'm not expecting a positive result so if the OPKs were accurate, they've prepared me for it not to have worked again. 

I started acupuncture, and then subsequently quit acupuncture. I felt like it was the wrong time to start clutching at straws and the financial commitment was pretty huge too. It made me feel ever so relaxed, so I'm making a commitment to myself to undertake guided meditations more regularly and enjoy some down time instead of feeling sorry for myself in front of the tv. 

Hope you are all well and not fallen off the Clomid rollercoaster xx


----------



## MrsJ24

Hello ladies, 
How are you all? Feel like I've not posted in ages.
I was sad to read about your experience in the garden centre the other day, loudlikelove.
Glad that you felt nice and relaxed after your session of acupuncture. I've booked in for reflexology so hopefully that relaxes me too. 
I tried OPK this month and got nothing until day 20 - I got that smiley face to say I'd ovulated! I really hope that my blood test comes back to say that I have otherwise I won't know what to think.
Has anyone had a positive ovulation test yet? 
Had a bit of a meltdown the other day. Feeling sorry for myself that I'm having to go through this each month as the pain was unbearable this month. Said to DH that I wasn't sure if I'd be able to do this for another 4 months so at the moment I am just going play it by ear. 
Hope everyone is getting on okay 
Xxx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hello ladies 

How are we all? 
I am on day 17 on my first clomid cycle - for those who haven't read the previous posts I took clomid 50mg day 2 - 6 and had scans on day 2 / 13 / 15 of this cycle.
I had 5 follies day 2 / 4 day 13 and still 4 but 3 dominant ones on day 15. 
No OV yet using clear blue digital opk and I have a progesterone blood test booked for both day 21 and 23 to check if I do OV.
My clinic who prescribed the clomid are tracking everything and have said because my last cycle was so long - 33 days ( only first true cycle after failed IVF tx I am usually between 25 - 29 days ) I won't OV until at least today so I am now pos in the morning on the digital and then at teatime on the clear blue digital throw away opk just to check!
Poor DH is knackered as I thought we had to go for DTD from day 11   EEK!
I can feel the usual OV grumbling but wish they would just pop!
Zx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hello all! 

How is everyone doing? 

My blood test for my final round was last Tuesday and I still don't have my results. I left some stern words with his secretary who has promised to call back today. OPKs didn't show any ovulation but I have enquired as to when I need to have my HSG as that was the next step after the Clomid and we already have our follow up booked on 9th January. 

MrsJ, I do hope your pain is subsiding. Have you had your results yet?

I have the most swollen boobs right now and upset stomach which is a sign of Aunt Flo's arrival which is thoroughly baffling as today is only day 28! I've also been pretty mean to the other half. Thanks PMT! 

I've not continued with the acupuncture. Mostly due to the cost. I then received a rather mean email guilt tripping me about the cancellation of all further appointments. Not the way to conduct business! 

Do let me know how you get on with the reflexology 

xx


----------



## loudlikelove

Hi all, 

I'm hoping no news is good news? 

My blood test confirmed my Clomid resistance. I now have the pleasure of a HSG this coming Monday before finding out what the consultant thinks in  January.

I'm kinda happy to know that the Clomid train is halted, however, I'm conscious of the rumours of HSG helping clear out the pipes therefore still DTD like it's the end of the World this month! 

xx


----------



## Emma82

Hi all,

I'd like to join in on this discussion as i am starting Clomid on Christmas day if my AF arrives on time.

I'm really over obsessing about the whole clomid thing - Im worried that i will produce too many follies. If i produce more than 3 my clinic with cancel the IUI and i will still have to pay for it.

Highland girl, I see you produced 5 follies which reduced to 3 dominant - is it normal for that to happen? My doctor hasn't told me this.  

best of luck to everyone x


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi All,

Clomid didn't work as only a Progesterone level of 2.0 on day 21 so I am going to try natural for now x
Emma - It is an individual thing and I am 46  you should try to get a day 2 scan also called a baseline scan then a day 12?
Good luck x


----------



## Emma82

Thanks Highlandgirl,

My clinic is closed over christmas so unfortunately I cant have the day 2 scan but ill be having basline scan on day 12 (thats internal right)??

Kinda scares me  lol

Good luck to you x


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Emma 

You'll be fine - scan is internal but no worries and good luck x


----------



## MrsJ24

Hello everyone, hope you are all well and had a fab Christmas and new year! We've all been very quiet recently?!
Does anyone have any news to share?? 

Me and my DH have decided to take a break from ttc. This year is for me and him. I explained to the fertility clinic and they said that's fine. The lady I spoke to said that if my 3rd round of clomid  was  unsuccessful then they would probably call us back in anyway for a review and I probably wouldn't have any more!

I feel very free right now, not worrying about babies and being healthy and not drinking and things. I'm living life for me now and I feel great for it. Me and DH have discussed it and if it's just the 2 of us forever we are more than happy with that!! 

Must say though, I do miss talking to you all!

Hope you are well loudlikelove, drop me a message when are you free, would be lovely to catch up. 

Suppose I should go to bed now really, take care everyone and hope you are all going well

Xxxxx


----------



## Emma82

Hello Mrs J24

Happy new year to you.

great to hear you and DH are happy taking a break - if its meant to be in the future it will happen 

Im on cd 3 and i have started taking clomid. I read somewhere on here to take it at night so im doing that and im sleeping ok which is great.

Going for a scan on cd 10 - this is our first time try, we are a mixture between nervous and excited  

My doctor suggested i start doing ovulation on cd9. 

How soon have other women ovulated on clomid? I have a longer cycle and i generally dont ovulate until cd 20/22

Best,
E


----------



## stelmat

Hi ladies, I'm just popping back for a quick catch up.  I hope you all get your bfps very soon.

Emma I ovulated between CD17 and CD24 on clomid.  This means that day 21 blood tests are totally useless for someone like me, they need to be done 7 days after ovulation for an accurate reading.  Scans, opks and temping can all help to confirm ovulation day and help you to get the bloods done on the correct day.

Just in case anyone is interested, you can have more than 6 rounds of clomid if you wish to.  I was allowed 9 rounds of clomid and then a further 3 of letrozole.  I conceived on clomid round 7.  I wasn't ready to move to IVF after only 6 rounds as I felt I was ovulating, so wanted to try for longer with the clomid.  I was also pretty terrified that after the one NHS round of clomid if it didn't work it would be game over and back to trying naturally as we can't afford multiple private rounds of IVF.

Also I did a mixture of taking clomid on days 2-6 and 3-7 and I got my best ovulation results taking it 3-7 (also took it these days on our successful cycle).  I did six rounds at 100mg and the 7th round was 125mg.


----------



## Emma82

Hi Stelmat,

Lovely to hear from you.. congratualations with your BFP and best of luck with your pregnancy.

I started my first round of clomid 4 days ago. My doctor suggested taking it on cd2 - 6. Im taking my last tablet today 50mg. I naturally ovulate around day 20-22 so it will be interesting to see if i ovulate early this month...

I have a scan on Monday (cd10) to see how the follies are developing... please god i dont have more than 3 or my IUI will be cancelled  

Its all very exciting and nerve wracking... its lovely to hear from pregnant women on this   gives me hope.

best wishes to everyone xx


----------

